# [Q] Rooting Chinese Spreadtrum Phone w/ Android 4.0.3



## H_Bler (Dec 22, 2012)

So,

I've bought an Samsung Galaxy S3 replica (read: fake, and i want only to root it no flash it):
Model number: S930
Android version: 4.0.3
Baseband version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.28_P1|sc8810_modem|07-13-2012 16:42:35
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C3BOM_MLB_V6.6.5_20121105
Hardware version: 1.1.0
CPU: Spreadtrum

When I first plugged it my notebook (Win7 32bit) I've got in the device manager:

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone 
- Spreadtrum Phone
- Spreadtrum Phone


I'm trying to root it so I started my research, afts thousands of tests, I discoverd that

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone >> Android Composite ADB Interface (driver instaled with Android SDK)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI General U2S(AT) (COM3) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM4) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)

So after all the yellow marks disappeard i've tried almost everything to root it:

- QQPhoneManeger for Android (which recognise the device like: Sprd S930 - allow me to access my "device root" but I can't change anything there, not even copy from it)
- UnlockRoot (which worked in my previous phone MTP65XX also an android replica)
- Odin
- PDA Net
- SparkyRoot
- Z4Root
- Poot-debug + Ministro II
- Instant-root
- Gingerbreak
- OneClickRoot
- SuperOneClick

And recently i've tried the DooMLoRD ROOT v18 - And I've only got:
 adb is out of date. killing...
*daemon estarted succefully*

and nothing more, so i've went to search some more, and I've learned how to verify if adb recognise the device.
I added the C:\android-sdk\plataform-tools to my system path and tried the commands
adb devices
my answer was:
*daemon not runing. startin it now on port 5037*
*daemon started successfully*
List of devices attached:

....
Nothing, so i've tried 
adb shell
my answer was:
error: device not found

So I re-checked all the drivers, unistalled and re-installed.
tried again same thing...

So now i'm stuck, all the solutions that i've fonund for the problem is now coverd

Is there any way to solve it? Or any way to root my device  that isn't listed? Or any driver that's better for my device than the one in Android SDK?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the english.

UPDATE!!

Solved, yay!, view solutions below


----------



## Karim Kahale (Dec 22, 2012)

Did you tried this method http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460  ?
Press the THANKS button if i helped  

HOPE IT WILL WORK !! GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## H_Bler (Dec 22, 2012)

*Thanks, but already tryied this one.*



karimkahale said:


> Did you tried this method http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460  ?
> Press the THANKS button if i helped
> 
> HOPE IT WILL WORK !! GOOD LUCK !!!

Click to collapse



Thanks, but this one also don't work, I forgot to list it. 'cause it's similar to the DooMLoRD .bat

All i got is the *daemon started successfully* answer 







And than when I kill the adb process in the task maneger, it resume the running, but aways returning the answer 
error: device not found

What I don't get is, if the windows system recognise my Android Composite ADB Interface, why the adb don't?


----------



## H_Bler (Dec 23, 2012)

*SOLVED!!!*

I've made it. *so ****ing happy right now*

Solutions:

To - Device adb recognition.

Place Hardware ID VID_xxxx in {user home}/.android/adb_usb.ini. 
Source

Subscribing the adb.exe files Download Here
Source

To - Rooting

I've used one of the previos methods i've tried

DooMLoRD ROOT v4 

Thanks for the tipo karimkahale

And now i'm going to enjoy my 3 sleepless days victory.


----------



## Karim Kahale (Dec 23, 2012)

Great!! Glad it worked!!
But just please press the THANKS button, it's much better


----------



## sergimas (Dec 24, 2012)

H_Bler said:


> I've made it. *so ****ing happy right now*
> 
> Solutions:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi everyone, I'm having the same problem with a similar phone, a S3 replica:

Model number: Z15A
Android version: 4.0
Baseband version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.28_P1|sc8810_modem|07-13-2012 16:42:35
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C3BOM_MLB_V6.6.5_20121105
Hardware version: 1.1.0
CPU: Spreadtrum

It appears in the Device Manager (Win7 64bit) as:

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone 
- Spreadtrum Phone
- Spreadtrum Phone

I tried installing the USB driver that comes with the Android SDK ( sdk\extras\google\usb_driver ) using "Update driver..." but it only says that Windows could not find a driver there ( maybe because of the 64bit OS? ).

I think i will try and install a Win7 32 bit somewhere just in case, but nevertheless, could you elaborate a bit the solution you found please? (mostly the driver part, as I cannot find how to get the device recognized by Windows)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## H_Bler (Dec 25, 2012)

sergimas said:


> Hi everyone, I'm having the same problem with a similar phone, a S3 replica:
> 
> Model number: Z15A
> Android version: 4.0
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

I, don't know if the trouble is because you have win 7 64bit, but I will say how i've made it.

Windows has already intalled the device as Spreadtrum with generic drives, so any other driver that you try to install tha isn't compatible with the ones windows associated with your device will be avaliated by the system as "no compatible with your device", so what you got to do is, uninstall this generics drivers so the "spreadtrum"s will be displayed with the yellow mark, and under the "other devices" section in the device manager, then, you install manually the spreadtrum drivers that you can find in searches in two of the "spreadtrum" devices (in the drivers i've found in google searches I've got 3 different drivers General, Vendor and Modem, but i've only used General and Vendor as the other "spreadtrum" device was an ADB interface and not a modem) and the other you also install manually but with the driver in the folder "usb_driver" in "android-sdk/extras/google".

Also, when you use "update driver" follow: Search in my computer> pick in a list> have a disc , then you search in the folders of android-sdk and of the spreadtrum drivers that you downloaded. 

Hope it helps.

Just one more thing, i've made it with the root access but now my Play Store don't open... it opens loads a little and then close with (the com.android.vending stopped unexpectedly...
I've tried re-instal the native apk, factory reset, everything, bout nothing works :/
I had to re install all my aps via computer with the "adb install xxxx.apk. And every other aps work normally.

Happy holidays everyone.
If anyone have a clue of what to do, i'd like to try it


----------



## sergimas (Dec 25, 2012)

H_Bler said:


> Hello,
> 
> I, don't know if the trouble is because you have win 7 64bit, but I will say how i've made it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got to get the drivers installed. I've got:

- Android Composite ADB Interface
- SCI General U2S(AT) (COM4)
- SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM3)

I tried some of the rooting methods you list (z4root, OneClickRoot, SuperOneClick,...) and finally DooMLoRD ROOT v18, but the problem is that my /system directory is Read-Only, so no way is anything working.

I don't kno how to proceed now (noob here ), but I'll keep you posted if I find any solution.

Happy holidays, and good luck!


----------



## fakans (Dec 26, 2012)

*s550*

I have a similar replica, the s560. Should this metod work on my phone? i want to install cyanogenmod on it

this one  focalprice.com/MH0369B/35_Android_40_6820_10GHz_Smartphone_with_WiFi_TV_Bluetooth.html


----------



## teewee3 (Dec 26, 2012)

sergimas said:


> I got to get the drivers installed. I've got:
> 
> - Android Composite ADB Interface
> - SCI General U2S(AT) (COM4)
> - SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM3)

Click to collapse



Hi!

I'm trying to do this myself, but I can't seem to install the drivers properly. Did you use 64-bit windows 7? And which drivers did you use?
Cause I used "SPREADTRUM SCI-USB2Serial-version-1.5.6.1" which I found via Google search, and none of the drivers I found are not digitally signed. That means they won't install properly in win 64-bit.

I only get: SCI USB2Serial (COM3) and SciCmpst Diaog (COM4), and they are both still with the yellow exclamation mark.
Anyone got a good tip for me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sergimas (Dec 26, 2012)

teewee3 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm trying to do this myself, but I can't seem to install the drivers properly. Did you use 64-bit windows 7? And which drivers did you use?
> Cause I used "SPREADTRUM SCI-USB2Serial-version-1.5.6.1" which I found via Google search, and none of the drivers I found are not digitally signed. That means they won't install properly in win 64-bit.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've managed to install them on a 32-bit windows 7. Everything I tried on 64-bit just showed the yellow mark, although they where the x64 version drivers.

Regarding the rooting process, I followed this method (As I cannot post outside links yet, just Google: "Root Android 4.0 (Novo método) Atualizado x3") and it worked at last. It's written in portuguese but it's not too difficult to follow looking at the video.

I hope it helps a bit.

Now I was trying to install a custom CWM recovery, prior to install a custom ROM, but I really don't know which one should I use (nor CWM recovery nor ROM) 

If someone can point me in any directions on how to continue, it would be great.

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




H_Bler said:


> Hello,
> 
> I, don't know if the trouble is because you have win 7 64bit, but I will say how i've made it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess it won't be the same, but I was having problems with my Play Store also. It did not loaded anything, just giving "Unable to connect" problems, and it was solved (momentarily) uninstalling all updates. That's going back to Android Market, though it updates itself afterwards to Play Store again. You can do it in Applicatins > Manage Applications > Google Play Store, and push the button "Uninstall updates".

As I said, i think it's not the same issue, but I just wanted to share it, just in case.


----------



## will_power00 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Where to find the drivers?*



H_Bler said:


> Hello,
> 
> I, don't know if the trouble is because you have win 7 64bit, but I will say how i've made it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, Everyone!

I also have a Spreadtrum S930 phone. My problem is I can't even locate the SCI general and the SCI vendor drivers... Can somebody post a link or tell me where to find these drivers? Sorry... absolute noob here.   Thanks.

Will


----------



## sergimas (Dec 27, 2012)

will_power00 said:


> Hi, Everyone!
> 
> I also have a Spreadtrum S930 phone. My problem is I can't even locate the SCI general and the SCI vendor drivers... Can somebody post a link or tell me where to find these drivers? Sorry... absolute noob here.   Thanks.
> 
> Will

Click to collapse



You can find a them here for example ge.tt/8hWh71S/v/0 (it's a 7zip file).

Cheers.


----------



## will_power00 (Dec 28, 2012)

sergimas said:


> You can find a them here for example ge.tt/8hWh71S/v/0 (it's a 7zip file).
> 
> Cheers.

Click to collapse



I got the drivers. They work. Thanks, Sergimas.


----------



## playvinci (Dec 29, 2012)

*Playvinci*

Is this how you added your drivers in the .ini file? Also did you have problems loading the drivers because when I installed it (win 7 64bit) it says its unsigned and said something about having a problem installing it. so that when i installed it, it looks like the picture below. would be great if you could post a pic tutorial. btw i can run my adb anywhere since i configured it for fastboot but i still cant find my device. bummer.


----------



## sergimas (Dec 29, 2012)

playvinci said:


> Is this how you added your drivers in the .ini file? Also did you have problems loading the drivers because when I installed it (win 7 64bit) it says its unsigned and said something about having a problem installing it. so that when i installed it, it looks like the picture below. would be great if you could post a pic tutorial. btw i can run my adb anywhere since i configured it for fastboot but i still cant find my device. bummer.

Click to collapse



In my case, at last I got a win 7 32bit, because I wasn't able to make it work on my 64bit.

I followed this tutorial (Google: "Root Android 4.0 (Novo método) Atualizado x3") to root it, which points to the drivers ( ge.tt/8hWh71S/v/0 ). Though this zip file has 64bit drivers, in my case they didn't work properly, I saw the same screen you post.

Regarding the .ini file, you should put only (I have that myself):

0x1782

In brief, I got the drivers, installed them on a win 7 32bit, and followed the tutorial above. Don't know which could be the problem with my 64bit system 

I hope it helps.

Anyway, now I'm stuck with my system rooted. I don't know how to flash a CWM recovery image, nor how to flash a new ROM, because every app I tried to do it ( Mobile Odin, ROM Customizer, ROM Manager,... ) does not detect the phone, so it is unsupported and does not let me flash it .

If someone could help it would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## playvinci (Dec 29, 2012)

sergimas said:


> In my case, at last I got a win 7 32bit, because I wasn't able to make it work on my 64bit.
> 
> I followed this tutorial (Google: "Root Android 4.0 (Novo método) Atualizado x3") to root it, which points to the drivers ( ge.tt/8hWh71S/v/0 ). Though this zip file has 64bit drivers, in my case they didn't work properly, I saw the same screen you post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks Sergimas. I havent tried with a 32 bit yet. I guess I'll borrow my friend's laptop for this and see if it works. BTW... with the .ini file, when you said i should only put "0x1782", that does mean that's the only hex code i need to place on the file and delete the rest? Appreciate much for your reply.

EDIT: So i finally got my adb recognize the device and was able to list the device id however when i used the doomlord and/or he portugese root, it said it wasnt able to root it.

EDIT: Lol so yeah. I dont know what I did but i was able to root my phone using the x64 files that sergimas gave and get this, I still have the yellow icons on both spreadtrum coms (general and vendor)! I mean its freakin yellow!

(If you right click  on prorperties it still would show this error) " The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)
Driver is not intended for this platform.
To find a driver for this device, click Update Driver."

I think what I did was, rather than update the first spreadtrum line with google's own file via sdk, I used the composite device that  came from "jungo". Then I loaded Doomlord and viola it granted me superuser access!  And just when I was about to give up. Lmao.


----------



## sergimas (Dec 30, 2012)

playvinci said:


> Thanks Sergimas. I havent tried with a 32 bit yet. I guess I'll borrow my friend's laptop for this and see if it works. BTW... with the .ini file, when you said i should only put "0x1782", that does mean that's the only hex code i need to place on the file and delete the rest? Appreciate much for your reply.
> 
> EDIT: So i finally got my adb recognize the device and was able to list the device id however when i used the doomlord and/or he portugese root, it said it wasnt able to root it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy to read it, I didn't even try it with the yellow marks :laugh:


----------



## H_Bler (Jan 2, 2013)

sergimas said:


> I've managed to install them on a 32-bit windows 7. Everything I tried on 64-bit just showed the yellow mark, although they where the x64 version drivers.
> 
> Regarding the rooting process, I followed this method (As I cannot post outside links yet, just Google: "Root Android 4.0 (Novo método) Atualizado x3") and it worked at last. It's written in portuguese but it's not too difficult to follow looking at the video.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but as you said yourself, it's not the same issue :/

I've made some discoveries regarding the problem.

After i've got the root access i removed some system apps that i wouldn't use or that i wanted update the system app.

These are the removed apps:
- Download Provider UI
- Email
- ES File Explorer
- My Favorites
- Playtalk
- Water Locker
- Sprd Note

After that the phone bricked, i've made a forced reboot via adb, and when it came back the screen didn't stop blinking, so i've put everything back and started removing one by one, it turned out that the "Playtalk" was the one that couldn't be removed.

With the issue solved, i discoverd that my market/play store didn't work, and that i could'nt realize any download from the browser, so I re-installed everything again and did a factory reset, but it didn't work to solve the problem, after searching a lot, I noted that in my system apps there is no "dowload provider.apk" only the "download provider ui.apk" that i removed in the beginning, and i'm thinking thats the problem with browser, but I don't know if it is the same problem of the market/play store because it don't even open, when i tap the icon, the screen shows: Loading, then it closes, with the "the application stopped unexpectedly" but it don't even "wait" for me to force stop, I just get back to the app laucher screen.


So, If anyone has anything for me to try to solve the issue, it will be awesome 'cause i'm trying to solve it more than 2 weeks.

PS. I already tried to install the "download provider.apk" but every version I try i get the same two problems:
- Incompatible Shared User
or
- Older SDK.
Ps 2. Regarding the market/play store issue, i already tried to clear the data/cache and neither of them work.


----------



## anakngputa (Jan 4, 2013)

H_Bler said:


> I've made it. *so ****ing happy right now*
> 
> Solutions:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you for sharing the info.  i have the same phone and have been trying to research on how to root it as well.  i've tried my best to understand your instructions but i just can't seem to get it.  would you mind doing a walk through of the whole procedure?  what files/tools do i need and how do i use them?  i also can't seem to download the doomlord tool, i always get an error saying that the source file is damaged.  i will appreciate any help.  thanks in advance.


----------



## H_Bler (Dec 22, 2012)

So,

I've bought an Samsung Galaxy S3 replica (read: fake, and i want only to root it no flash it):
Model number: S930
Android version: 4.0.3
Baseband version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.28_P1|sc8810_modem|07-13-2012 16:42:35
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C3BOM_MLB_V6.6.5_20121105
Hardware version: 1.1.0
CPU: Spreadtrum

When I first plugged it my notebook (Win7 32bit) I've got in the device manager:

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone 
- Spreadtrum Phone
- Spreadtrum Phone


I'm trying to root it so I started my research, afts thousands of tests, I discoverd that

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone >> Android Composite ADB Interface (driver instaled with Android SDK)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI General U2S(AT) (COM3) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM4) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)

So after all the yellow marks disappeard i've tried almost everything to root it:

- QQPhoneManeger for Android (which recognise the device like: Sprd S930 - allow me to access my "device root" but I can't change anything there, not even copy from it)
- UnlockRoot (which worked in my previous phone MTP65XX also an android replica)
- Odin
- PDA Net
- SparkyRoot
- Z4Root
- Poot-debug + Ministro II
- Instant-root
- Gingerbreak
- OneClickRoot
- SuperOneClick

And recently i've tried the DooMLoRD ROOT v18 - And I've only got:
 adb is out of date. killing...
*daemon estarted succefully*

and nothing more, so i've went to search some more, and I've learned how to verify if adb recognise the device.
I added the C:\android-sdk\plataform-tools to my system path and tried the commands
adb devices
my answer was:
*daemon not runing. startin it now on port 5037*
*daemon started successfully*
List of devices attached:

....
Nothing, so i've tried 
adb shell
my answer was:
error: device not found

So I re-checked all the drivers, unistalled and re-installed.
tried again same thing...

So now i'm stuck, all the solutions that i've fonund for the problem is now coverd

Is there any way to solve it? Or any way to root my device  that isn't listed? Or any driver that's better for my device than the one in Android SDK?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the english.

UPDATE!!

Solved, yay!, view solutions below


----------



## playvinci (Jan 6, 2013)

*upgrade to jelly bean?*

Anyone able to flash this baby with a new firmware like a jellybean perhaps? Funny thing, this phone says its 4.0.3 but it cant even install 4.0 + apks'. _ (i.e chrome,youtube, nova launcher)_


----------



## anakngputa (Jan 8, 2013)

Managed to get a hold of the necessary files to root but when I open the doomlord rooting tool, I get errors saying 'read only file system'.  Anyone have a clue how I can fix this?  Thanks.


----------



## jvrey5 (Jan 10, 2013)

H_Bler said:


> I've made it. *so ****ing happy right now*
> 
> Solutions:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




First of all, thanks for the updated adb files - helped a lot!
I'm pretty sure I have the same phone (same specs as your first post) so, not sure why I'm getting the same message as ANAKNGPUTA.
I'm a noob when it comes to androids but ROOT apps/exe are supposed to overwrite or make the system files READ and WRITE? - just thinking out loud
When I run it (DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su) as an admin, I get 'The system cannot find the specified path.'.

I've also tried:

ICS Root Unlocker 1.0 - pretty much the same thing
Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v18 - gets stuck on RESTORE


Btw, 
How do you take screenshots on this device (S930)? I've tried POWER+downVOL and PWR+HOME and none of them seem to work.


----------



## asphaltrino_09 (Jan 14, 2013)

1. Im done with Device adb recognition.
Now this is the problem....(reffer to img 1)

2. I try to close the adb.exe using task manager because ived been waiting for ages and nothing happens.. (reffer to img 2)
    That image show up.



Help me please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## H_Bler (Jan 14, 2013)

anakngputa said:


> thank you for sharing the info.  i have the same phone and have been trying to research on how to root it as well.  i've tried my best to understand your instructions but i just can't seem to get it.  would you mind doing a walk through of the whole procedure?  what files/tools do i need and how do i use them?  i also can't seem to download the doomlord tool, i always get an error saying that the source file is damaged.  i will appreciate any help.  thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Hi Everyone,

I'm right now facing a new trouble with my device, but I've already started doing the walk through, just give me a couple days and I will post it here.

And regarding my new problems this is the link to the thread, If anyone know anything to solve that it'll be awesome.

Thanks
See you soon.


----------



## keshwhatsup (Jan 15, 2013)

sergimas said:


> In my case, at last I got a win 7 32bit, because I wasn't able to make it work on my 64bit.
> 
> I followed this tutorial (Google: "Root Android 4.0 (Novo método) Atualizado x3") to root it, which points to the drivers ( ge.tt/8hWh71S/v/0 ). Though this zip file has 64bit drivers, in my case they didn't work properly, I saw the same screen you post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for highlighting the "Root Android 4.0 (Novo método) Atualizado x3")  i have tried other methods but my internal Memory is Read only and they cant copy the Superuser apk and stuff .Can u please explain to me step by step the way you rooted yours because i think your phone is the same as mine .thanks in advance


----------



## sergimas (Jan 15, 2013)

keshwhatsup said:


> thanks for highlighting the "Root Android 4.0 (Novo método) Atualizado x3")  i have tried other methods but my internal Memory is Read only and they cant copy the Superuser apk and stuff .Can u please explain to me step by step the way you rooted yours because i think your phone is the same as mine .thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Well, I mainly followed what this post says (i'm sure you've done this, but just in case):

1º: Download ADB Drivers (there's a link on the page, i cannot reproduce it here)
2º: Extract everything somewhere
3º: Connect your Android device with USB debugging mode enabled
4º: Open your Device Manager (Control panel > Device Manager )
5º: Right click your android device (surely there're three of them, in Other Devices as "Spreadtrum phone" ) and select "Update driver"
6º: Select "Browse my computer for driver software". Then "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer". Then "Have Disk..." and you browse till you find where you have extracted the drivers of point 1.
7º: Click in next
8º: The driver gets installed

After everything has installed correctly, reboot your computer just to make sure the driver was installed and loaded correctly.

Place Hardware ID VID_xxxx in {user home}/.android/adb_usb.ini. (Take a look at the three or four first posts of the thread, H_Bler explains this there)

You can check if everything worked correctly with the ADB tools. In a command prompt, type "adb devices" and it should show your device and its number.

Gaining Root:

Download the file Root.exe (it's at the beginning of the article)

Make sure your device is connected with USB debugging mode enabled and open Root.exe
Everything will follow to a command prompt with a message:
"script root
Se a lista de devices estiver vazia, o script nao vai funcionar...
List of devices attached
(O seu dispositivo terá que aparecer aqui em baixo)
 Deseja ter acesso root
[n] Deixar para depois"

Write "s", push enter and the root process will begin... 

After all that i got my device with root. I've to say that i had this done twice (dunno what failed at first, but everything went ok the second time), and i had it rooted.

I don't know what more to say, that's everything I did, I hope it works for you.


----------



## keshwhatsup (Jan 15, 2013)

sergimas said:


> Well, I mainly followed what this post says (i'm sure you've done this, but just in case):
> 
> 1º: Download ADB Drivers (there's a link on the page, i cannot reproduce it here)
> 2º: Extract everything somewhere
> ...

Click to collapse




thanks alot for the detailed steps am gonna tell u  if it works for me  when i try it later  cheerz

i got everything working but it still says "adb cannot run as root in production  builds "and fails to root then reboots is there a mode that i should root in like recovery mode?


----------



## Muhilica (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry to barge in like this but a friend of mine recently bought a phone like this and now it's stuck in a boot loop (for reasons unknown). It was stock, not rooted.
The only thing we could do is POWER+VOL. DOWN to get to a Triangle + Exclamation sign. Stock recovery I presume. But we're stuck these since nothing happens afterwards.
Trying to connect the phone while in stock recovery we installed the drivers required, changed the ID in adb_usb (0x1782 i think) but to no avail. I see that it does only discover the phone on two ports, and not the ADB Interface, so that must be the cause of the problem.
adb devices gives a blank list.

Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## superjavibros (Jan 16, 2013)

*Spreadtrum S560*

I've bought a spreadtrum S560 phone with Android 4.03. It's a very cheap phone with 3,5'' display and very good characteristics. It's very sold this Xmas. I want to root it, and tried everything --all that you say and many more--. I hav no problem with the drivers because if you install Pdanet.exe on the PC it finds correctly the phone and everything. Then you try to unlook whith all the usual applicattions and the only that almost does it is the unlookroot.exe . With this program after you install the pdanet.exe, the unlookroot finds de device and shows it as sprd S560 4.0.3. So it seems to be working properly. The problem is when it starts making its work that gives an error -- Failed to get shell root-- twice.
This program has no support for this problem.
¿Does anybody has the same phone?
¿Did you try to root it?
Is there any other program to probe it.
I tried superoneclick, Doomlord v3 and v4. Nothing works.
I think that the problem isnt the drivers because they seem to work ok.
Please help


----------



## Intex12345 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Drivers for SpreadTrum Phones*



teewee3 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm trying to do this myself, but I can't seem to install the drivers properly.

Click to collapse



Download and Install small software i.e. 'PdaNet for Android'.  It will search suitable drivers for your device and install it automatically.  You will see Android ADB Device or so.... in your Device Manager.
Thereafter open properties of your device from Device Manager.  Go to 'Details' Tab and change 'Property' to Hardware Id....
You can see Device id.... some thing like this
USB\VID_1782&PID_5D04&REV_0229&MI_02
USB\VID_1782&PID_5D04&MI_02

Just copy these.  Go the android folder in your user folder.  If adb_usb.ini file exists already, modify it suitable .  If not, create a new abd_usb.ini file through NotePad.  You may open NotePad and paste above lines in file and save file as adb_usb.ini under android folder.  Your abd_usb.ini file should contain lines like below:
USB\VID_1782&PID_5D04&REV_0229&MI_02
USB\VID_1782&PID_5D04&MI_02
0x1782
0x5D04

Your ADB prompt will start showing device now.


----------



## keshwhatsup (Jan 20, 2013)

Muhilica said:


> Sorry to barge in like this but a friend of mine recently bought a phone like this and now it's stuck in a boot loop (for reasons unknown). It was stock, not rooted.
> The only thing we could do is POWER+VOL. DOWN to get to a Triangle + Exclamation sign. Stock recovery I presume. But we're stuck these since nothing happens afterwards.
> Trying to connect the phone while in stock recovery we installed the drivers required, changed the ID in adb_usb (0x1782 i think) but to no avail. I see that it does only discover the phone on two ports, and not the ADB Interface, so that must be the cause of the problem.
> adb devices gives a blank list.
> ...

Click to collapse



my phone is the same as the one you described what i noted is that the Chinese guys who installed the Android fake Galaxy S3 features on my phone set the internal memory to 'read only" so that one cannot root the phone and also one cannot install Google accounts that's why its running a funny android 4.1.9 .If u wanna install the ADB drivers Google the drivers for spreadtrum phone( 0x1782 id if necessary) ,try the 32 bit ones because the 64bit didn't work for me   when they are correctly installed you will get  
 -Android Composite ADB Interface
- SCI General U2S(AT) (COM4)
- SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM3)
on the Device manager on the windows control panel  hopes that will help you. I have done that already but am stuck at the rooting because my internal memory is 'read only' if you get any knowledge about this problem please help


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Jan 22, 2013)

*Solution*



keshwhatsup said:


> my phone is the same as the one you described what i noted is that the Chinese guys who installed the Android fake Galaxy S3 features on my phone set the internal memory to 'read only" so that one cannot root the phone and also one cannot install Google accounts that's why its running a funny android 4.1.9 .If u wanna install the ADB drivers Google the drivers for spreadtrum phone( 0x1782 id if necessary) ,try the 32 bit ones because the 64bit didn't work for me   when they are correctly installed you will get
> -Android Composite ADB Interface
> - SCI General U2S(AT) (COM4)
> - SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM3)
> on the Device manager on the windows control panel  hopes that will help you. I have done that already but am stuck at the rooting because my internal memory is 'read only' if you get any knowledge about this problem please help

Click to collapse



Hi guys, total noob here.

I found a solution to the "read only" error you described. I've also been getting the same errors from DoomTool til I tried the Portuguese method from *sergimas* (download the root.exe file).

What I did was copy the adb files from the orignal link (1st page) that *H_Bler* posted and I overwritten the adb files from the root.exe folders. --> This solved the ADB server out of date issue.

My ADB Composite Interface certificates were from google (Android SDK bundle).

Ran root.exe then I got an 'error device not found'... 'Til I replugged my Android Device, waited for a few minutes and I ran root.exe once more.

I thought all hope was lost then VOILA! SUPERUSER!!!

If you have any questions please feel free to send me an email. I'm from the Philippines so our time zones might be different.


CHEERS!!!


----------



## Muhilica (Jan 22, 2013)

keshwhatsup said:


> my phone is the same as the one you described what i noted is that the Chinese guys who installed the Android fake Galaxy S3 features on my phone set the internal memory to 'read only" so that one cannot root the phone and also one cannot install Google accounts that's why its running a funny android 4.1.9 .If u wanna install the ADB drivers Google the drivers for spreadtrum phone( 0x1782 id if necessary) ,try the 32 bit ones because the 64bit didn't work for me   when they are correctly installed you will get
> -Android Composite ADB Interface
> - SCI General U2S(AT) (COM4)
> - SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM3)
> on the Device manager on the windows control panel  hopes that will help you. I have done that already but am stuck at the rooting because my internal memory is 'read only' if you get any knowledge about this problem please help

Click to collapse



I'm trying the methods described by you and Chico_PinoyCracker as we speak. If I find anything usefull I'll share the info. Thank you.

PS: But, as far as I remember, i never got the "Android Composite ADB Interface" in the device manager recognized. SCI General U2S(AT) (COM4) and SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM3) were recognized and I managed to get drivers but ADB Interface is not there. Can it be because the phone is stuck in bootlop?


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Jan 23, 2013)

*Hmmm...*



Muhilica said:


> I'm trying the methods described by you and Chico_PinoyCracker as we speak. If I find anything usefull I'll share the info. Thank you.
> 
> PS: But, as far as I remember, i never got the "Android Composite ADB Interface" in the device manager recognized. SCI General U2S(AT) (COM4) and SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM3) were recognized and I managed to get drivers but ADB Interface is not there. Can it be because the phone is stuck in bootlop?

Click to collapse



I never got the SCI General U2S(AT) (COM4) and SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM3) to appear in mine. Just the one 'Android Device' under task manager labelled as 'Android Composite ADB Interface'.

Where did you get the drivers from btw? I just used the default certificates from the Android SDK bundle provided by Google.


----------



## okayasu (Jan 27, 2013)

*Root*

Hello! I'm a newbie.
I saw the portuguese method and i noticed that it fails because of that the operating system is marked as "development" so adb cant get root.
I think that the only way to change that is obtaining the img file and change that parameter.

Any ideas?

Im from Argentina (i have to improve my english hehe)


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Jan 28, 2013)

*Wasup pinoys*



asphaltrino_09 said:


> 1. Im done with Device adb recognition.
> Now this is the problem....(reffer to img 1)
> 
> 2. I try to close the adb.exe using task manager because ived been waiting for ages and nothing happens.. (reffer to img 2)
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you download the root.exe tool posted by *sergimas*? Visit that site first. Don't use DoomTool. It's in Portuguese so translate the page... This is what sergimas posted:

_"I followed this tutorial (Google: "*Root Android 4.0 (Novo método) Atualizado x3*") to root it, which points to the drivers ( ge.tt/8hWh71S/v/0 ). Though this zip file has 64bit drivers, in my case they didn't work properly, I saw the same screen you post."_

I got your email sorry I wasn't able to reply over the weekend.

If my memory serves me correctly, here are the steps I did.

1.  Since your done with the ADB drivers, let's proceed with rooting.
2. Get the adb files from *H_Bler*  (See first page of this thread, at the bottom you will find the links. I can't post links yet)
3. Assuming your device is already connected, install the Root Android 4.0 Novo metodo in your C:/
4. Copy and paste the adb files (including the adb.exe) to a similar folder created inside the Root.Exe Novo Metodo folders
5. Run ADB.exe -- this will resolve the 'adb server out of date issue'
6. Reconnect your android phone
7. Run Root.exe
8. Your phone should reboot by itself now and have superuser access.

I only did this in two tries. I know rooting chinese phones here in the PI are rare and I would have to thank *H_Bler* and *sergimas* for all their efforts in making this rooting possible and seamless.

Send me a private email regarding your results.

Cheers


----------



## okayasu (Jan 28, 2013)

Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> Did you download the root.exe tool posted by *sergimas*? Visit that site first. Don't use DoomTool. It's in Portuguese so translate the page... This is what sergimas posted:
> 
> _"I followed this tutorial (Google: "*Root Android 4.0 (Novo método) Atualizado x3*") to root it, which points to the drivers ( ge.tt/8hWh71S/v/0 ). Though this zip file has 64bit drivers, in my case they didn't work properly, I saw the same screen you post."_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I forgot to say that method didnt work for me.


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Jan 29, 2013)

*What are your phone specs?*



okayasu said:


> I forgot to say that method didnt work for me.

Click to collapse



Hi Okayasu,

Can you tell us your complete phone specs?


----------



## okayasu (Jan 29, 2013)

*specs*



Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> Hi Okayasu,
> 
> Can you tell us your complete phone specs?

Click to collapse



Yes, 

Model: S560
Android Version: 4.0.3 (fake, i think its 2.3.5)
Base band version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.32|sc8810_modem|08-09-2012 16:47:10
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7
[email protected] #3
Software version: T162_JYY_G2_P2_1_W1220P12_V0.8.2_20121019
Hardware version: 1.1.0

Another specs:

processor: sc6820
Memory: close to 200 mb
Rom: close to 200 mb
screen: 3.5"


----------



## H_Bler (Dec 22, 2012)

So,

I've bought an Samsung Galaxy S3 replica (read: fake, and i want only to root it no flash it):
Model number: S930
Android version: 4.0.3
Baseband version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.28_P1|sc8810_modem|07-13-2012 16:42:35
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C3BOM_MLB_V6.6.5_20121105
Hardware version: 1.1.0
CPU: Spreadtrum

When I first plugged it my notebook (Win7 32bit) I've got in the device manager:

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone 
- Spreadtrum Phone
- Spreadtrum Phone


I'm trying to root it so I started my research, afts thousands of tests, I discoverd that

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone >> Android Composite ADB Interface (driver instaled with Android SDK)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI General U2S(AT) (COM3) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM4) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)

So after all the yellow marks disappeard i've tried almost everything to root it:

- QQPhoneManeger for Android (which recognise the device like: Sprd S930 - allow me to access my "device root" but I can't change anything there, not even copy from it)
- UnlockRoot (which worked in my previous phone MTP65XX also an android replica)
- Odin
- PDA Net
- SparkyRoot
- Z4Root
- Poot-debug + Ministro II
- Instant-root
- Gingerbreak
- OneClickRoot
- SuperOneClick

And recently i've tried the DooMLoRD ROOT v18 - And I've only got:
 adb is out of date. killing...
*daemon estarted succefully*

and nothing more, so i've went to search some more, and I've learned how to verify if adb recognise the device.
I added the C:\android-sdk\plataform-tools to my system path and tried the commands
adb devices
my answer was:
*daemon not runing. startin it now on port 5037*
*daemon started successfully*
List of devices attached:

....
Nothing, so i've tried 
adb shell
my answer was:
error: device not found

So I re-checked all the drivers, unistalled and re-installed.
tried again same thing...

So now i'm stuck, all the solutions that i've fonund for the problem is now coverd

Is there any way to solve it? Or any way to root my device  that isn't listed? Or any driver that's better for my device than the one in Android SDK?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the english.

UPDATE!!

Solved, yay!, view solutions below


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Jan 30, 2013)

*Hmmm...*



okayasu said:


> Yes,
> 
> Model: S560
> Android Version: 4.0.3 (fake, i think its 2.3.5)
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think it's a a gingerbread, I think it's a legit ICS (4.0.3), unless you cant run some apps...

Hmm... Our method worked for the Model S930 (s3 replica). I'm not sure about the S560...

What happens when you run the root.exe? What errors does it tell you? What exactly do you mean when you said, "it didn't work...?"


----------



## okayasu (Jan 30, 2013)

Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> I don't think it's a a gingerbread, I think it's a legit ICS (4.0.3), unless you cant run some apps...
> 
> Hmm... Our method worked for the Model S930 (s3 replica). I'm not sure about the S560...
> 
> What happens when you run the root.exe? What errors does it tell you? What exactly do you mean when you said, "it didn't work...?"

Click to collapse



when you say root.exe, do you mean root.bat from C:\root\platform-tools ?

My drivers are ok, and this happens after i copy and subscribe the adb files:

this is my result:

script root
se a lista de devices estiver vazia, o script nao vai funcionar...
List of devices attached
19761202                        device

Comecar processo de Root 

Cancelar [n]
Selecione a opcao e o processo comecara (selecione "s" ou "n" e de enter):s
adbd cannot run as root in production builds
remount failed: Operation not permitted
failed to copy 'su' to '/system/bin/su' : Read-only file system
failed to copy 'Superuser.apk' to '/systen/app/Superuser.apk': Read-only file system
Unable to chmod /system/bin/su: No such file or firectory
Unable to chmod /system/app/Superuser.apk: no such file or directory


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Jan 31, 2013)

*Hmmm...*



okayasu said:


> when you say root.exe, do you mean root.bat from C:\root\platform-tools ?
> 
> My drivers are ok, and this happens after i copy and subscribe the adb files:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Did you edit your adb_usb.ini located in ".android" folder?

Edit it using a text editor, here's the syntax:

*# ANDROID 3RD PARTY USB VENDOR ID LIST -- DO NOT EDIT.
# USE 'android update adb' TO GENERATE.
# 1 USB VENDOR ID PER LINE. 
USB\VID_1782&PID_5D01&REV_0229&MI_01
USB\VID_1782&PID_5D01&MI_01
0x1782
0x5D01*

yours should depend on your own hardware ID -- can be seen if you right click your device and go to properties. It should look something like this:

# ANDROID 3RD PARTY USB VENDOR ID LIST -- DO NOT EDIT.
# USE 'android update adb' TO GENERATE.
# 1 USB VENDOR ID PER LINE. 
USB\VID_*xxxx*&PID_*xxxx*&REV_0229&MI_01
USB\VID_*xxxx*&PID_*xxxx*&MI_01
0x*yyyy*
0x*yyyy*

-Those characters depend on your device ID.

If you've already done those, I want to ask, have you copied the adb.exe files from *H_Bler*?

If nothing seems to work you can email the Portuguese guy in bdfabricio.blogspot.com.br/2013/01/root-em-android-40-atualizado-novo.html

He is open for questions, as he himself made this rooting tool.


----------



## mia89 (Jan 31, 2013)

I get the same error, any solution for this?

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




anakngputa said:


> Managed to get a hold of the necessary files to root but when I open the doomlord rooting tool, I get errors saying 'read only file system'.  Anyone have a clue how I can fix this?  Thanks.

Click to collapse



same isue... I think this happens because my device cannot be mounted as a usb w/o sd card.... also, i am not able to view system files at all... 
Is there a fix for this?


----------



## okayasu (Jan 31, 2013)

Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> Did you edit your adb_usb.ini located in ".android" folder?
> 
> Edit it using a text editor, here's the syntax:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already tried that, nothing seems to work! thanks for your help, i will ask the Portuguese guy.


----------



## hana84 (Jan 31, 2013)

okayasu said:


> I already tried that, nothing seems to work! thanks for your help, i will ask the Portuguese guy.

Click to collapse



If you could share your solution finally, would be perfect :fingers-crossed:


----------



## okayasu (Jan 31, 2013)

hana84 said:


> If you could share your solution finally, would be perfect :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Of course!


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Feb 1, 2013)

*Same here...*



mia89 said:


> I get the same error, any solution for this?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Up to this day, even when this phone is rooted, I never got around to having my device detected by my computer.

*H_Bler* said to try and use a different USB cable because the stock ones are crap. I tried using an original samsung USB and still my computer couldn't detect the phone's files.

So what I do now is just use a microSD card reader to transfer files...

I don't touch system apps/files anyway so I don't see the point in reading the contents *of the phone itself...*


----------



## mia89 (Feb 1, 2013)

@Chico_PinoyCracker : Were you able to root your phone even though it said "read only memory"? Can u pls send me a pm with step by step instructions, please? Also, tell me what is shown in ur device manager when u connect ur pone to pc? I know we should enable USB Debugging but should I also enable USB Storage?


----------



## lskwl (Feb 2, 2013)

*S560*



Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> I don't think it's a a gingerbread, I think it's a legit ICS (4.0.3), unless you cant run some apps...
> 
> Hmm... Our method worked for the Model S930 (s3 replica). I'm not sure about the S560...
> 
> What happens when you run the root.exe? What errors does it tell you? What exactly do you mean when you said, "it didn't work...?"

Click to collapse



I got also the *S560*, from Thailand.
Its *NOT* an S3 replica and more low end. Its a simple DUAL SIM phone, with fake SAMSUNG label on the backplate.

I have the same specs as user *okayasu*, exept newer SW Version, just date differs... (mine from Nov 2012).

I am very sure that the shown Android 4.0.3 is its faked and not ICS!!!!
It is really *2.3.5*, so this might not be the right thread to talk about this phone.

The problem I have is, I dont get my drivers/adb to work...
Everything looks ok in the device manager.
When I run "*ADB devices*" it shows up normally.

But when I start anything else like *ADB SHELL* it just hangs...
*ADB LOGCAT* just gives me "*- waiting for device -*"

If somebody has some hint, it would be nice to share...


----------



## okayasu (Feb 2, 2013)

lskwl said:


> I got also the *S560*, from Thailand.
> Its *NOT* an S3 replica and more low end. Its a simple DUAL SIM phone, with fake SAMSUNG label on the backplate.
> 
> I have the same specs as user *okayasu*, exept newer SW Version, just date differs... (mine from Nov 2012).
> ...

Click to collapse



try this drivers ge.tt/8hWh71S/v/0 and let me know what happened :good:


----------



## jvrey5 (Feb 3, 2013)

It seems that this is the only active thread regarding the sprd S930.

PWR + upVolume = Spreadtrum diagnostics
PWR + dwnVolume = Android Recovery (doesn't do much because there's no option to backup. if you're rooted and you mess up your system files - you're pretty much screwed)
                = press upVol once you see the yellow exclamation mark to get the menu

To those who were able to root their phones, has anyone been able to create backup ROMs or update ZIPs?


I was able to root mine using H-Bler's method. 


DRIVERS: I was successful in installing them for both Windows 8 and XP. I used the Google drivers for ADB composite and USB-Spreadtrum Android.rar for the other 2. In Windows 8, install the inf file before manually choosing the Android composite when running update drivers. In XP, USB-Spreadtrum Android.rar worked fine but I had to edit the inf for the ADB composite. Try to add this:

; Spreadtrum
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\Vid_1782&Pid_5d01&Rev_0229&MI_01
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\Vid_1782&Pid_5d01&MI_01
%SingleBootLoaderInterface% = USB_Install, USB\Vid_1782&Pid_5d01&MI_01
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB\Vid_1782&Pid_5d01&MI_01

(...make sure that 'Vid_1782&Pid_5d01&Rev_0229&MI_01' and 'Vid_1782&Pid_5d01&MI_01' is the same in the device manager)


ROOT: I also used DooM but with a twist since I kept on getting 'permission denied' errors. I ran ADB (on it's own) first, devices (to make sure that my device is detected),root, then remount; before running DooM.


SUGGESTED APPS/HACKS: 
Link2SD - I have a 16GB micro SD but can't maximize it since the apps take up space on the internal memory. This app helped a lot. If you can't mount the 2nd partition, FORMAT both partitons at the SAME time and use FAT32 for both.



MY ISSUE: Phone is stuck on the Android Boot Logo (doesn't even get to the boot animation). When phone is turned off and USB is attached, it does the same thing but keeps on vibrating.

I was able to extract my boot.img but I can't seem to put it back. Phone will only be recognized by my PC if it is in recovery (unforunately, can't flash it that way). I've tried to create my own update.zip but it keeps on saying 'E:signature verification failed'. I've tried signing it using Android Commander and several other ways but nada - still get the same thing.

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!!!

Cheers!


*BTW, I would have added links and DL links but I'm currently having browser issues. Will upload them in the future.
**I was able to find an 'orig' S3 boot and shutdown anim - I'll add them next as well.
*** I'm also a Filipino   =P


----------



## superjavibros (Feb 3, 2013)

*S560*

I'm still trying to root the S560 spreadtrum. 
When I execute the root.exe or root2.exe from the portuguese guy I obtain the same as okayasu
script root
Se a lista de devices estiver vazia, o script nao vai funcionar...
List of devices attached
19761202        device

Comecar processo de Root 

Cancelar [n]
Selecione a opcao e o processo comecara (selecione "s" ou "n" e de enter):s
adbd cannot run as root in production builds
remount failed: Operation not permitted
failed to copy 'su' to '/system/bin/su': Read-only file system
failed to copy 'Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/Superuser.apk': Read-only file sy
stem
Unable to chmod /system/bin/su: No such file or directory
Unable to chmod /system/app/Superuser.apk: No such file or directory


I'm shure that the problem is with the read-only file system.
For those guys with the driver problem I have to say that I had to change the adb.exe file that comes with the root.exe to make it work.
I'm shure the drivers work because when I run "adb shell"  I can run commands in the shell $ that appears.
But the problem is the same as in DoomLord and superoneclickroot the read-only file system.
Iskwl says in this thread that it really isnt a ICS 4.03 android that its only one 2.35. I'm not shure of that but I buy this as many other persons in focalprice. There this Xmas it costed only 39 euros.
I think it really is a 4.03 because apk that easily root those 2.3- android op sys. don't work with this phone.
But as I say try to change the adb.exe file that will make the driver work with the portuguese method, but the method will not work.
I will try to ask the port guy in his blog.
Thanks to every body
Stay on line:laugh:


----------



## Ladsrag (Feb 4, 2013)

*Same read-only problem!*



superjavibros said:


> I'm still trying to root the S560 spreadtrum.
> When I execute the root.exe or root2.exe from the portuguese guy I obtain the same as okayasu
> script root
> Se a lista de devices estiver vazia, o script nao vai funcionar...
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi, 

I am glad to see i am not the only one struggling to get my Chinese phone rooted. Of course i am not so happy to see that i seems you need to be "lucky" to overcome this read-only problem. I have now tried more than 10 different methods and all (yes all) of them give up on the read-only system. Some of the more "professional" system give me some feedback on my phone but they all give up. 

I agree with you that we need to concentrate on how to resolve the read-only problem. When this is solved I think that many of the methods mentioned in this thread will function. 

When I used the Portuguese method "root.exe" I got exactly the same info as you, ending up with booting the phone. But when I used the "root2.exe" (beta) i got almost the same info but, with some minor difference. (but still no root luck  ) 
I get this info: 
script root 
Se a lista de devices estiver vazia, o script nao vai funcionar... 
List of devices attached  
19761202        device 

Comecar processo de Root  

Cancelar [n] 
Selecione a opcao e o processo comecara (selecione "s" ou "n" e de enter):s 
611 KB/s (37272 bytes in 0.059s) 
978 KB/s (380532 bytes in 0.379s) 
526 KB/s (1468798 bytes in 2.722s) 
mount: Operation not permitted 
The system cannot find the path specified. 
Unable to chmod /system/bin/su: No such file or directory 
The system cannot find the path specified. 
Unable to chmod /system/app/Superuser.apk: No such file or directory 
mount: Operation not permitted 

I have two of these quite nice "useless" phones, as I can't create a Google account. Thereby i am stuck with the pre-installed cracked Chinese marked which of course is in Chinese. (not easy to read for a Danish guy)  

I have tried many workarounds, but all of them lead to the "rooted" phone - and circle closed. 
When (not if) anybody find a solution to this read-only problem i would be very happy to hear how you did it, and if I come across a solution I will of course post it immediately.

Great thread, by the way 

Best regards Peter


----------



## lskwl (Feb 4, 2013)

*S560*



superjavibros said:


> Iskwl says in this thread that it really isnt a ICS 4.03 android that its only one 2.35. I'm not shure of that but I buy this as many other persons in focalprice. There this Xmas it costed only 39 euros.
> I think it really is a 4.03 because apk that easily root those 2.3- android op sys. don't work with this phone.

Click to collapse



Just look at the UI and settings. You can search at youtube. Its definitely a 2.xx System.

The Interface of ICS - 4.xx looks different and requires faster hardware, more memory and so on.

I am sure this low end phone is a 2.3.5

---------- Post added at 05:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 AM ----------




okayasu said:


> try this drivers ge.tt/8hWh71S/v/0 and let me know what happened :good:

Click to collapse



Actually this are the drivers which I did try with already.

I see 2 possible threads of my problem:
1: The used ADB.exe (i tried with the one from doomlord root kit / and the latest version from Google SDK)

2: I am running a Windows 7 x86 using a virtualbox machine and forward the phones USB port

For the 2nd I don't have a possibility to test this under a real hardware right now. but another android phone did work nice under virtualbox before.


----------



## Panoxet (Feb 4, 2013)

*S3 Clon*

Hi all, I'm from Spain and I need your help, I have bought a S3 Clon but I don't know how I have to root it, please check the attachments for more details about my phone.
If do you need more details please check
Thanks/Gracias


----------



## earl22online (Feb 6, 2013)

*I have also the same S3 replica (clone), which has the specs as yours,

Model number: S930
Android version: 4.0.3
Baseband version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.28_P1|sc8810_modem|07-13-2012 16:42:35
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C3BOM_MLB_V6.6.5_20121105
Hardware version: 1.1.0
CPU: Spreadtrum

I managed to installed the first spreadtrum driver which is the "Android Composite ADB Interface (driver instaled with Android SDK)" in my XP laptop successfully, but the two remaining spreadtrum drivers, i can't seem to manage to install all the drivers i've searched from google...

- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI General U2S(AT)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG)
*


----------



## earl22online (Feb 6, 2013)

Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> Did you edit your adb_usb.ini located in ".android" folder?
> 
> Edit it using a text editor, here's the syntax:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*>>>

where can i find the ".android folder sir"? i can't manage to install the two remaining spreadtrum drivers of my S3 clone on my XP laptop, but the ADB driver is already installed...please help me.... *

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------




H_Bler said:


> I've made it. *so ****ing happy right now*
> 
> Solutions:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*>>>

TS, can you tell me the step by step procedure you do with DooMLoRD ROOT v4 to root the phone? and where can i find the ".android folder" you are telling, if i'm using windows xp?

There is a folder named ".android" at my C:\ drive, but i did'nt find any adb_usb.inf file inside...can i create one and place the hardware ids then i try to install again the drivers?*


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Feb 6, 2013)

*.android is in your phone*



earl22online said:


> *>>>
> 
> where can i find the ".android folder sir"? i can't manage to install the two remaining spreadtrum drivers of my S3 clone on my XP laptop, but the ADB driver is already installed...please help me.... *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Earl, 

.android is located IN your phone. If you're using ES File Manager, 'unhide'  hidden files.

As for Mia,

The steps are in the previous pages of the thread. 

Everything was pretty much dumb luck. Had so many retries. 

-----------

BY THE WAY GUYS--> PLEASE BE CAREFUL IF YOU'RE USING LINK2SD FOR THIS PHONE.

THERE ARE MANY KNOWN ISSUES WHEN IT COMES TO RECOGNIZING THE 2ND PARTITION DURING BOOT.

I'm using a 16gb microsd and my 2nd partition is about 2gb.

Android System (default app) still recognizes the phone to have low memory upon boot.

This can cause BOOT-LOOP errors if you chunk too many applications in your 2nd partition.

Also, if you move apps from phone to the SD card, make sure they are MOVEABLE. Otherwise, your apk's, dex's, and lib's will all be fragmented and it will be hard to move them because of the low memory issue inside the phone (to begin with).

If you have APP2SD and LINK2SD at the same time, this will only create a huge amount of confusion to you AND YOUR phone, wether or not you can move your apps.


LAST PIECE OF ADVICE, DO NOT DELETE BLOATWARES AS MUCH AS YOU WOULD LIKE TO (SYSTEM APPS).

I know they're annoying but *H_Bler* BRICKED his phone in doing so.

Recommended apps:

SD Maid Pro
Titanium Back Up Pro

----

Good luck with by-passing the 'read-only memory' issue. I know you can do it, I've mentioned all the steps I did that worked for my s930. There's certainly a way to get around it.


Please send me an email at [email protected], I'm at work most of the time so I don't get to read and follow the thread.

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




jvrey5 said:


> It seems that this is the only active thread regarding the sprd S930.
> 
> PWR + upVolume = Spreadtrum diagnostics
> PWR + dwnVolume = Android Recovery (doesn't do much because there's no option to backup. if you're rooted and you mess up your system files - you're pretty much screwed)
> ...

Click to collapse



What happened kapatid? Why did your phone brick?

I agree with you that you can't maximize the partition. I just keep a handful of apps in the 2nd partition, and my current phone internal memory is about 70mb (geeesh f**king Chinese phones). The rest are games in the main partition.


----------



## jvrey5 (Feb 6, 2013)

Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> What happened kapatid? Why did your phone brick?
> 
> I agree with you that you can't maximize the partition. I just keep a handful of apps in the 2nd partition, and my current phone internal memory is about 70mb (geeesh f**king Chinese phones). The rest are games in the main partition.

Click to collapse




To be honest, I really don't know. When I bought the phone, they put a code in which changed the bootanim from the blue android bot in 'snow' to the 'S' then Samsung logo. It still looked crappy but I was able to find a more decent S3 startup and shutdown anims. Since I can't get an original S3 boot anim because they're QMG files, I thought of creating one myself. I spent about an hour browsing the web for animated GIFs so that at least I won't have to start from scratch. Then it hit me. Why don't I create one based on the static boot logo. It would be easier because the pic is already in the phone and it will definitely be easier to manipulate since it's only a simple image composed of 3 colors - green; for the bot, black; for android on a white background. The problem is I can't find it anywhere on the phone! That's the reason why I have a boot.img. I thought that it would be in there. I tried looking online, but the proportions are way too different. I did find a good GIF that had 7 frames and was small enough to replace the battery charging icons when it's shut down (FYI, they're in the 'res' folder. not certain if it's in the root or in the system folder). I was having second thoughts of changing it because I knew it involved flashing. I did end up flashing it or at least tried to flash it but I got an error message saying that the command was not recognized. When I rebooted the phone, it was still OK. Unfortunately, I did not stop there. I manually tried to replace the files using both the ES File Manager and ADB. Everytime I rebooted, nothing really changed or it just went back to the original icons. That's when I gave up and that's when it became semi-BRICKED (technically, it's only SEMI because I could still go into recovery mode). 

Weird thing is, when I checked for the partitions while I was creating the boot.img, I remember seeing a FLASHBOOT partition. I can't seem to access it though. I've tried all the regular button combinations (which of course, our phone only has 4). I'm thinking that there might be a release sequence that you need to follow - just like on an iPhone. Anyway, that's the only other method that I haven't tried so far because the update.zip is not getting me anywhere. Maybe it needs to be signed by spreadtum or some ****n' Chinese guy. Who knows?!


----------



## H_Bler (Dec 22, 2012)

So,

I've bought an Samsung Galaxy S3 replica (read: fake, and i want only to root it no flash it):
Model number: S930
Android version: 4.0.3
Baseband version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.28_P1|sc8810_modem|07-13-2012 16:42:35
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C3BOM_MLB_V6.6.5_20121105
Hardware version: 1.1.0
CPU: Spreadtrum

When I first plugged it my notebook (Win7 32bit) I've got in the device manager:

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone 
- Spreadtrum Phone
- Spreadtrum Phone


I'm trying to root it so I started my research, afts thousands of tests, I discoverd that

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone >> Android Composite ADB Interface (driver instaled with Android SDK)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI General U2S(AT) (COM3) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM4) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)

So after all the yellow marks disappeard i've tried almost everything to root it:

- QQPhoneManeger for Android (which recognise the device like: Sprd S930 - allow me to access my "device root" but I can't change anything there, not even copy from it)
- UnlockRoot (which worked in my previous phone MTP65XX also an android replica)
- Odin
- PDA Net
- SparkyRoot
- Z4Root
- Poot-debug + Ministro II
- Instant-root
- Gingerbreak
- OneClickRoot
- SuperOneClick

And recently i've tried the DooMLoRD ROOT v18 - And I've only got:
 adb is out of date. killing...
*daemon estarted succefully*

and nothing more, so i've went to search some more, and I've learned how to verify if adb recognise the device.
I added the C:\android-sdk\plataform-tools to my system path and tried the commands
adb devices
my answer was:
*daemon not runing. startin it now on port 5037*
*daemon started successfully*
List of devices attached:

....
Nothing, so i've tried 
adb shell
my answer was:
error: device not found

So I re-checked all the drivers, unistalled and re-installed.
tried again same thing...

So now i'm stuck, all the solutions that i've fonund for the problem is now coverd

Is there any way to solve it? Or any way to root my device  that isn't listed? Or any driver that's better for my device than the one in Android SDK?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the english.

UPDATE!!

Solved, yay!, view solutions below


----------



## bamanow (Feb 6, 2013)

*How i rooted Spreadtrum S930 (Samsung Galaxy S3 replica)*

First of all, sorry for my English.
After 3 sleepless nights I was able to root this phone 

Solution was... well synthetic.
In essence it was H_Bler's solution from the 1st page.
BUT
1) adb didn't recognize device in both win7 x86 & win7 x64. So I had to install VirtualBox + Windows XP on my win7 x64.
2) on this virtual machine & on my x64 laptop I installed drivers from SCI-android-usb-driver-jungo-v4-p2.rar (don't remember now where i got them). But i think generic ones which H_Bler suggests will work just as fine.
3) Enable USB Debugging of the phone. Run virtual machine. Connect the phone. 
4) Go to Devices->USB devices->Spreadtrum phone (put check). This step connects phone to virtual machine.
5) Now command _adb devices_ DOES list my device in virtual machine.
6) Next problem file system is Read Only! Fortunately Mario's TinyLab (http:  //blog.fh-kaernten.at/wehr/?p=1182) had an answer to this problem. It is reply from January 6th, 2013 on 03:05 (Was last comment when i read that article).
7) Now DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su.zip did it's work. (After every restart of phone repeat step 4)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Feb 7, 2013)

*I wanted to do that too*



jvrey5 said:


> To be honest, I really don't know. When I bought the phone, they put a code in which changed the bootanim from the blue android bot in 'snow' to the 'S' then Samsung logo. It still looked crappy but I was able to find a more decent S3 startup and shutdown anims. Since I can't get an original S3 boot anim because they're QMG files, I thought of creating one myself. I spent about an hour browsing the web for animated GIFs so that at least I won't have to start from scratch. Then it hit me. Why don't I create one based on the static boot logo. It would be easier because the pic is already in the phone and it will definitely be easier to manipulate since it's only a simple image composed of 3 colors - green; for the bot, black; for android on a white background. The problem is I can't find it anywhere on the phone! That's the reason why I have a boot.img. I thought that it would be in there. I tried looking online, but the proportions are way too different. I did find a good GIF that had 7 frames and was small enough to replace the battery charging icons when it's shut down (FYI, they're in the 'res' folder. not certain if it's in the root or in the system folder). I was having second thoughts of changing it because I knew it involved flashing. I did end up flashing it or at least tried to flash it but I got an error message saying that the command was not recognized. When I rebooted the phone, it was still OK. Unfortunately, I did not stop there. I manually tried to replace the files using both the ES File Manager and ADB. Everytime I rebooted, nothing really changed or it just went back to the original icons. That's when I gave up and that's when it became semi-BRICKED (technically, it's only SEMI because I could still go into recovery mode).
> 
> Weird thing is, when I checked for the partitions while I was creating the boot.img, I remember seeing a FLASHBOOT partition. I can't seem to access it though. I've tried all the regular button combinations (which of course, our phone only has 4). I'm thinking that there might be a release sequence that you need to follow - just like on an iPhone. Anyway, that's the only other method that I haven't tried so far because the update.zip is not getting me anywhere. Maybe it needs to be signed by spreadtum or some ****n' Chinese guy. Who knows?!

Click to collapse




I know what you mean man, I wanted to change those fake icons too so I can resell this crap for a fair price. So far I'm content with my settings, as I use this for gaming and internet only. I still use my old phone for call and texts.

Try to get it unbricked by a firmware developer in Greenhills or Pasay. I know a guy in Pasay-- solid hacker. He taught me how to hack a SIM for unlimited internet... He has his own forum and he even co-authored some of the steps in IOS jailbreaking and Android rooting.

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




bamanow said:


> First of all, sorry for my English.
> After 3 sleepless nights I was able to root this phone
> 
> Solution was... well synthetic.
> ...

Click to collapse



There you have it guys, I hope this answers some of the questions you have or I hope this method works for yalls.


----------



## earl22online (Feb 7, 2013)

Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> Hi Earl,
> 
> .android is located IN your phone. If you're using ES File Manager, 'unhide'  hidden files.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



>>>

Ok thanks for the infos…so, the ".android folder" you are telling is in my sdcard of my phone right, is that correct sir? i have also 16GB of micro sdcard, what is the best procedure of partitioning you used on your 16GB sdcard sir? can you give me the link sir for the partition procedures? about the BOOT-LOOP error you are telling, what is the best way to overcome this or precautions (ways) so that it will not happen in our phones? are there limits in the number of apps that we will only install on the 2nd partition (2GB)? what is the format you used in your 2nd partition sir?


----------



## earl22online (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re:*

*>>>

I successfully installed already the 3 spreadtrum drivers in my device manager running windows 7 virtual machine, theres no any yellow marks now, i try to root my s3 s930 clone using H-Bler's method & the Portuguese method "root.exe", my phone is already connected in my laptop with debugging option enabled, after i run "root.exe" it extracted itself to c:\root of my drive then proceed to its job but when checking my device if it is listed...my device is not there, but why?

I get this info:

script root
Se a lista de devices estiver vazia, o script nao vai funcionar...
List of devices attached

Comecar processo de Root 

Cancelar [n]
Selecione a opcao e o processo comecara (selecione "s" ou "n" e de enter):

and stuck at there....i can't root my s930, please help me, what should i do?*


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Feb 8, 2013)

*Almost there...*



earl22online said:


> *>>>
> 
> I successfully installed already the 3 spreadtrum drivers in my device manager running windows 7 virtual machine, theres no any yellow marks now, i try to root my s3 s930 clone using H-Bler's method & the Portuguese method "root.exe", my phone is already connected in my laptop with debugging option enabled, after i run "root.exe" it extracted itself to c:\root of my drive then proceed to its job but when checking my device if it is listed...my device is not there, but why?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




1. Copy the adb.exe files from H_Bler's link. in the root folders of the Portuguese method.
2. Run adb.exe.
3. Reconnect your device, wait for it to be read by your computer.
4. Run root.exe

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




earl22online said:


> >>>
> 
> Ok thanks for the infos…so, the ".android folder" you are telling is in my sdcard of my phone right, is that correct sir? i have also 16GB of micro sdcard, what is the best procedure of partitioning you used on your 16GB sdcard sir? can you give me the link sir for the partition procedures? about the BOOT-LOOP error you are telling, what is the best way to overcome this or precautions (ways) so that it will not happen in our phones? are there limits in the number of apps that we will only install on the 2nd partition (2GB)? what is the format you used in your 2nd partition sir?

Click to collapse




1. .android is in your SD card-- yes.
2. best way to partition--> http://www.noypigeeks.com/android/tutorial-a-guide-to-link2sd/
3. the best way to not fragment your apk's, dex's and lib's is to ONLY move apps to 2nd partition if THEY ARE MOVEABLE. How will you know? App2sd Pro will tell you.
4. The format I used for the 2nd partition is FAT32.


----------



## earl22online (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re:*



Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> 1. Copy the adb.exe files from H_Bler's link. in the root folders of the Portuguese method.
> 2. Run adb.exe.
> 3. Reconnect your device, wait for it to be read by your computer.
> 4. Run root.exe

Click to collapse



*>>>

Thank you so much for your instructions sir!!! I successfully rooted now my S930 Samsung Galaxy S3 korea clone, after following what you have said earlier in your reply, this method give my S3 a root access now!!! Thank you very very much!!!! I'm so very happy now cos i can start using Link2SD for all my lovable apps on my S3...hehehe...by the way i'm also a pinoy.... :thanks:

Thanks also to H_Bler & to the Portuguese Guy who share their precious method of rooting such kind of chinese android clone phones, which leads me to rooted my S930 android S3 successfully!!! In the process, i tried twice and then my phone reboots....then after seeing SuperUser has been installed successfully on my phone...i'm very happy!!! THANKS!!!

Very THANKS to all of you guys!!!!

Just keep up the good work and don't stop in sharing with others!!! *


----------



## jvrey5 (Feb 8, 2013)

Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> I know what you mean man, I wanted to change those fake icons too so I can resell this crap for a fair price. So far I'm content with my settings, as I use this for gaming and internet only. I still use my old phone for call and texts.
> 
> Try to get it unbricked by a firmware developer in Greenhills or Pasay. I know a guy in Pasay-- solid hacker. He taught me how to hack a SIM for unlimited internet... He has his own forum and he even co-authored some of the steps in IOS jailbreaking and Android rooting.

Click to collapse




To be honest, this is my first android device. I bought this because...
...it's relatively 'cheap'.
...I wanted to have a new 'toy' - a device I could play around with.
...I lost my iPhone.

I thought that this might be an easier way to get back what I lost but it seems otherwise. This device turns out to be more unstable that I thought it would be. Which means...   ...more work for me! =P

I don't mind. But I do need something to work with.

My original unit was already replaced by the seller. I'll still take my chances and see if he'll replace it again. The looks of it, I'll need that person in Pasay, though.

I just wish that this thread lasts long enough...


----------



## Ladsrag (Feb 10, 2013)

*Read only problem*



bamanow said:


> 6) Next problem file system is Read Only! Fortunately Mario's TinyLab (http:  //blog.fh-kaernten.at/wehr/?p=1182) had an answer to this problem. It is reply from January 6th, 2013 on 03:05 (Was last comment when i read that article).

Click to collapse



Unfortunately the Read Only problem seems more persistent on my device. I followed you link and tried the info given.
ADB root -d
ADB remount -d

But only result was: adbd cannot run as root in production builds, exactly like programs as UnlockRoot also reports. 

I used som time on Google with this error but until now i have found no way to overcome this issue. If any of you have struggled with the same problem and found a solution I would be very happy to hear about it.

I don't know why my China S3 replica is more difficult than many of you guys who have succeded, but maybe it can have something to do with the fact  that i was so "stupid" to make at "factory reset"

Anyway - it seems that I can expect some more sleepless nights. To all of you who succeded - Sleep well


----------



## superjavibros (Feb 10, 2013)

*Read only file system*

Ladsrag, I think that the problem is the same that all we that have bought a S560 have. You can't success with ADB root -d because the service adb in the phone is not running with the root user. In the no-production buids (ROMS) that service runs with the user root. So if you want to get the root to do anything all you have to do is adb root -d (tell the service in the phone that you will use that user). Then the remount can be done. But if you use a production ROM then the builder locks the ROM and then that service runs in normal user. So you can't get root privilegies. Some builders sell phones with no-production ROMs. So if you have one of this this command will work. But in S560 thats not the case.






Ladsrag said:


> Unfortunately the Read Only problem seems more persistent on my device. I followed you link and tried the info given.
> ADB root -d
> ADB remount -d
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## okayasu (Feb 10, 2013)

Ladsrag said:


> Unfortunately the Read Only problem seems more persistent on my device. I followed you link and tried the info given.
> ADB root -d
> ADB remount -d
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what about this --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=833756 ? ... i didn't understand anything...


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Feb 11, 2013)

*Cheers!!!*



earl22online said:


> *>>>
> 
> Thank you so much for your instructions sir!!! I successfully rooted now my S930 Samsung Galaxy S3 korea clone, after following what you have said earlier in your reply, this method give my S3 a root access now!!! Thank you very very much!!!! I'm so very happy now cos i can start using Link2SD for all my lovable apps on my S3...hehehe...by the way i'm also a pinoy.... :thanks:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




So happy to hear that kapatid.

Just be careful in using link2sd, i suggest u should alot 1gb for the 2nd partition coz 2gb is too much.

Don't delete system apps / bloatware coz u might brick the phone.

Be sure to read www.link2sd.info/faq --> because even if you use the 1st and 2nd partition, some of the apps still leave/use a bit of the internal memory which sucks-- ex: Facebook.

I have tons of apps now in my 16gb, most of them are games, but it's been painstaking in keeping the internal memory at least having 70mb worth of free space! I had to clear caches all the time and kept guessing which apps are best for the 1st and 2nd partition...

Anyways, that's part of the fun in tweaking. Titanium Back-up Pro and SD Maid Pro are great rooted apps. Be sure to get those.

Enjoy! (Hit the thanks button for me buddy!)


----------



## ruxxzif (Feb 12, 2013)

*custom rom into spreadtrum phone*

so after rooting this china brand phone galaxy S2, can i use custom rom for galaxy S2 in this XDA developers??


----------



## lskwl (Feb 12, 2013)

ruxxzif said:


> so after rooting this china brand phone galaxy S2, can i use custom rom for galaxy S2 in this XDA developers??

Click to collapse



You need to open the phone, solder some additional flash and memory, as well as change CPU and quite a few IC's to the ones which are used in the S2...


----------



## jvrey5 (Feb 13, 2013)

*S930 - tool*

Guess what I found....

http://forum.gpgindustries.com/show...AR-8532bx.-......-01.11.2012?highlight=sc8810


...sad thing is I can't try it on mine.


Btw, to those still having driver problems, try the ones included there. They should work. I immediately recognized the moderator's avatar since it was in a rar file that worked for me.

If any of you guys are able to make it work and is successful in making a backup, PLEASE, PLEASE, pretty PLEASE post them. (they can also serve as a backup for your backup  =P )


----------



## earl22online (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re:*



Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> So happy to hear that kapatid.
> 
> Just be careful in using link2sd, i suggest u should alot 1gb for the 2nd partition coz 2gb is too much.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




*>>>

Thanks! :victory:  ok, i will only alot 1gb for my 2nd partition and i will use fat32 for the formats...sure! i will now download titanium back-up pro & sd maid pro from blackmarket...

Can you give me some best apps for our rooted s3? like best battery/power saver app that surely effective in our rooted s3? uhm, GETEL ba yung name ng battery mo dyan sa s3 mo bro? saan kaya tayo pwede bumili nyan...gusto ko kasi bilhan pa ng extra battery 'to para may backup battery...bilis kasi ma-low batt eh....  *


----------



## Ladsrag (Feb 13, 2013)

*Read only problem*



okayasu said:


> what about this --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=833756 ? ... i didn't understand anything...

Click to collapse



Thanks! But i have to admit... I also didn't understand anything 

But i will definitely try to search more down the same alley!

I also discovered something else i like to experiment with! Until now i have not been able to access the recovery mode by the normal way. (volume button + power button) But using the ADB command "adb reboot recovery" i was lycky to get hold of my recovery menu, and from this menu i can update the firmware with a zip file copied to the SD card. Only problem is to find a working firmware  I have tried with three version so far but they all fail half way through with a >signature verification failed< message.

I guess i should be happy about this, as the wrong firmware likely would brick my phone, but without Play marked and the possibility to make a google account on the phone it is like a brick anyway.

If i find a firmware solving my "read only problem" or anything else for that matter i will of course let you all know.

Best regards Peter


----------



## knser999 (Feb 14, 2013)

bamanow said:


> First of all, sorry for my English.
> After 3 sleepless nights I was able to root this phone
> 
> Solution was... well synthetic.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the problem of point 6
and do not understand the page you indicate where or how to fix it
Could you explain how or where to do it

sorry by my English


----------



## rainjov30 (Feb 15, 2013)

*SpreadTrum Samsung Galaxy S2*

help..i followed everything here..but the real problem even to the Portuguese method + h_bler adb files is the read-only file in system..while i can't understand this method  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=833756 can someone explain it further or simplify it?


----------



## mr_rox101 (Feb 15, 2013)

*help*

do anyone have a stock room of this phone 
I have the same phone but i delete the system  launcher and  now mu phone just stop at boot up(samsung) logo 
any one plz?


----------



## mr_rox101 (Feb 16, 2013)

jvrey5 said:


> It seems that this is the only active thread regarding the sprd S930.
> 
> PWR + upVolume = Spreadtrum diagnostics
> PWR + dwnVolume = Android Recovery (doesn't do much because there's no option to backup. if you're rooted and you mess up your system files - you're pretty much screwed)
> ...

Click to collapse





Bro i Have the same problem, do you find any solution for that my phone is just stock on boot up (samsung )logo animation


----------



## H_Bler (Dec 22, 2012)

So,

I've bought an Samsung Galaxy S3 replica (read: fake, and i want only to root it no flash it):
Model number: S930
Android version: 4.0.3
Baseband version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.28_P1|sc8810_modem|07-13-2012 16:42:35
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C3BOM_MLB_V6.6.5_20121105
Hardware version: 1.1.0
CPU: Spreadtrum

When I first plugged it my notebook (Win7 32bit) I've got in the device manager:

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone 
- Spreadtrum Phone
- Spreadtrum Phone


I'm trying to root it so I started my research, afts thousands of tests, I discoverd that

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone >> Android Composite ADB Interface (driver instaled with Android SDK)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI General U2S(AT) (COM3) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM4) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)

So after all the yellow marks disappeard i've tried almost everything to root it:

- QQPhoneManeger for Android (which recognise the device like: Sprd S930 - allow me to access my "device root" but I can't change anything there, not even copy from it)
- UnlockRoot (which worked in my previous phone MTP65XX also an android replica)
- Odin
- PDA Net
- SparkyRoot
- Z4Root
- Poot-debug + Ministro II
- Instant-root
- Gingerbreak
- OneClickRoot
- SuperOneClick

And recently i've tried the DooMLoRD ROOT v18 - And I've only got:
 adb is out of date. killing...
*daemon estarted succefully*

and nothing more, so i've went to search some more, and I've learned how to verify if adb recognise the device.
I added the C:\android-sdk\plataform-tools to my system path and tried the commands
adb devices
my answer was:
*daemon not runing. startin it now on port 5037*
*daemon started successfully*
List of devices attached:

....
Nothing, so i've tried 
adb shell
my answer was:
error: device not found

So I re-checked all the drivers, unistalled and re-installed.
tried again same thing...

So now i'm stuck, all the solutions that i've fonund for the problem is now coverd

Is there any way to solve it? Or any way to root my device  that isn't listed? Or any driver that's better for my device than the one in Android SDK?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the english.

UPDATE!!

Solved, yay!, view solutions below


----------



## dgardella (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi All ,

I'm facing the same ADB permission issue with another chinese phone. Please let me know if someone finds a solutions.

Thanks in Advance.
Diego


----------



## bamanow (Feb 18, 2013)

*Read Only problem of Galaxy S3 replica*



knser999 said:


> I have the problem of point 6
> and do not understand the page you indicate where or how to fix it
> Could you explain how or where to do it
> 
> sorry by my English

Click to collapse



answer is in the comments:
*Hi, Billy! I have the same phone Spreadtrum S930. When I tried doomlord also, at first the computer was saying device is read only. what i did was to go to ADB and type ADB root -d then afterwards I did ADB remount -d. After that, doomlord was able to root my phone. I hope this helps.*


----------



## dgardella (Feb 18, 2013)

bamanow said:


> answer is in the comments:
> *Hi, Billy! I have the same phone Spreadtrum S930. When I tried doomlord also, at first the computer was saying device is read only. what i did was to go to ADB and type ADB root -d then afterwards I did ADB remount -d. After that, doomlord was able to root my phone. I hope this helps.*

Click to collapse



Hi ,
Thanks for the info , the problem is that "ADB root -d" throws the error :

C:\Android\DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su\files>adb.exe root -d
*adbd cannot run as root in production builds
*

Regards,Diego


----------



## mr_rox101 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Stock room*

i need the stock room of this phone!
can any one share it 
i brick my phone


----------



## Ladsrag (Feb 19, 2013)

*Stock rom.*



mr_rox101 said:


> i need the stock room of this phone!
> can any one share it
> i brick my phone

Click to collapse



I will be happy to share mine, as soon i get it extracted from the phone! I am struggeling with the different programs as they expect a connection through seriel ports. I only have the standard USB connection so i have to figure out how to get a link between the USB and the com port.

I will let you know when i succeed.


----------



## mr_rox101 (Feb 19, 2013)

*finally*



Ladsrag said:


> I will be happy to share mine, as soon i get it extracted from the phone! I am struggeling with the different programs as they expect a connection through seriel ports. I only have the standard USB connection so i have to figure out how to get a link between the USB and the com port.
> 
> I will let you know when i succeed.

Click to collapse



now i got a little chance someone just quote my post 
i will be waiting for your post  boss 
tanks


----------



## kral425 (Feb 22, 2013)

*not working root *

S930 S3 clone chine dual imei not working help me pls 

thanks


----------



## marckymarck04 (Feb 22, 2013)

*urgent help....*

can somebody help me to update my S930 spreadtrum os:4.0.3 (s3 clone) to jellybean?pls...


----------



## jvrey5 (Feb 23, 2013)

*S930 rooting*

Since you're reading this, please be advised that:



ROOTING is NOT really a pre-requisite, but it will give you SUPERUSER or SU access.
Basically, this means that you will have FULL ACCESS to your device.

Once ROOTed, this will give you the ability to fully cusotmize it. BUT, it also means that you have the power to BRICK it as well.


This is my first Android, and I've managed to 'BRICK/semi-BRICK' it 3 times! (at the moment, it's still semi-BRICKED)



If you still want to proceed....
DRIVERS: 
- download the *USB-Spreadtrum Android.zip* below
- as mentioned by *H_Bler*, you can install the *Composite ADB* drivers using the SDK
*NOTE: 
If these don't work, PM me with the EXACT error message and the OS that you're using

ROOTING:
- for 'permissions' and 'file not found' errors download *I_am_DooMed.zip*, extract and run the *doomed.bat* file
**NOTE:
Again, if it don't work, PM me with the EXACT error message and the OS that you're using

TWEAK:
- download *media.zip*
- replace your current boot and shutdown anim
(same thing, if you need help....  send PM and all that ****)
- IMPORTANT: purge your media files! The startup and shutdown files that I attached are WAY bigger than the original ones. Remember that you are saving this directly on the internal memory.


=--=-=-==-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

Chinese phones or clones are a pain in the @SS because of the availability of ROMs. Most are being used as BETAs, which is why ROM availability is scarce.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-

I bought my device early Jan and had it replaced twice. I've seen a lot of versions/modifications online but it all boils down to where you got it.
I got it in Divisoria and was given a month's warranty. 

To give you an idea of what's what...

I scouted Divisoria for a good phone. I could've gotten it cheaper but they didn't give a warranty. Before I bought this, I was looking for an Android phone that ran on ICS and had Wifi. To be honest, this phone was way up there (along with the price,which was low) which is why I bought it. 


The first time I bricked it, I was tweaking the boot logos. Not knowing crap, I manually installed the files including the META and prop files (this was for an orig i9110). Everything was better, but smaller; however, it won't go in standby or lock. Once I lock it, or go into standby, it wont't turn back on. 

The second was when I tried to change the USB charge icons.

Third was when I tried to change the audio/equalizer. It rebooted while I was doing the changes.
- it left me with no /system files

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

@ dgardella

Are there any other threads for your phone? 
With the error you are getting, you either have a dev phone or there is already a ROM available for it



@ mr_rox101
try to go back to where you bought it. they should still be able to help you.


@ kral425
our phone doesn't have the ability for a backup, try my version of doom

@ marckymarck04
FYI, you don't have an ICS phone. You'll need to pay for ICS and JELLYBEAN kernels.
The only way way for us to upgrade it is if the manufacturer provides an update.

@ Panoxet
php300 for a batt


@ Chico_PinoyCracker
np
much appreciated.
I'll contact kuya/Sir Alexis, but I will still try to have it replaced/repaired by the seller

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Feb 25, 2013)

*Interesting...*



jvrey5 said:


> I bought my device early Jan and had it replaced twice. I've seen a lot of versions/modifications online but it all boils down to where you got it.
> I got it in Divisoria and was given a month's warranty.

Click to collapse



Brader... How much did you get the phone for? I never knew they also sell this in Divi...

Clicked the thanks button for ya


----------



## marckymarck04 (Feb 25, 2013)

*rooted with issues*

thanks sa tutorial...

i have rooted my fone just recently...

unfortunately...got some issue on my device... i cant go on to the recovery mode... it hangs up to the android logo... is my phone bricked? or is der any possible way to get into recovery mode? 

please help...thanks in advance...will owe u one...:crying:


----------



## ElectronikHeart (Feb 25, 2013)

marckymarck04 said:


> unfortunately...got some issue on my device... i cant go on to the recovery mode... it hangs up to the android logo... is my phone bricked? or is der any possible way to get into recovery mode?

Click to collapse



Maybe you have a good recovery mode on this phone, but spreadtrums phones have usually very terrible recovery.

To go in there you should try to press volume up or volume down while powering up the phone.

Usually it's volume down and power. keep pressing theses until the screen light up.

By the way what is your phone exactly ?

Edit: If you have the same useless recovery mode as a lot of spreadtrum users, you may have the fastboot mode. Using fastboot, you can issue the "fastboot -w reboot" command to reset your phone. But if you have had a problem because you have removed something you should not. You are pretty much screwed if you haven't done any backups !


----------



## jvrey5 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ladsrag said:


> I will be happy to share mine, as soon i get it extracted from the phone! I am struggeling with the different programs as they expect a connection through seriel ports. I only have the standard USB connection so i have to figure out how to get a link between the USB and the com port.
> 
> I will let you know when i succeed.

Click to collapse



The first time I used programs that expect a connection through serial ports was way back when I had a Nokia 3310. I was successful in upgrading it to a Nokia 3315 and make some minor customizations such as editing the boot logo. When dealing with these types of programs or flashing tools sometimes they require special drivers or a physical external device. In most cases, it's the later. For example, the program that I mentioned in one of my earlier posts - GPG Dragon; it actually requires the GPG Dragon Box. When I looked at the pictures for that box, I noticed that it didn't really have a USB port to connect the phone to. I even tried to search for an emulator that might mimic the box. But it turns out that you can create a make-shift cable to connect the phone to it.

Btw, I'm assuming that you don't have an S930 and you haven't rooted it yet. If that's the case, then the solution to your problem could either be really simple or very complicated. The simplest solution is by going to the phone's settings and making sure that USB debugging is enabled. If it is already enabled or you don't have that option in settings AND your device is a replica/fake then you're pretty much screwed (short for very complicated). The error message that you get when you run ADB ROOT only means that either USB debugging is disabled or it was disabled by the manufacturer. You can also try to check it in your build.prop file. If there is a ro.debuggable entry then that means that it was disabled by them. In that case, you need to find a compatible ROM or use a lot of ADB SHELL commands and perhaps even use the Kitchen. 

This is a long-shot but you can also try to root it while the phone is turned off.




Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> Brader... How much did you get the phone for? I never knew they also sell this in Divi...
> 
> Clicked the thanks button for ya

Click to collapse



There's a lot in Divi - you can even buy this at the side-walk (I saw one while was walking towards the LRT station - I didn't ask how much because I might end up being frustrated). So far, the cheapest one that I saw was in the 88/something Mall. There's a small stall on the ground floor that you wouldn't miss because there's always a lot of people in front of it. they're selling it for 4.5K. I bought mine in the 999 Mall. They have 2 stalls there. They were selling this for 6.5K but I got it for 5K + 700 for the 16G microSD; extra batt is 300. I'll go back there within the week and try to either have it replaced (for the 3rd time) or have it repaired.

---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------




marckymarck04 said:


> thanks sa tutorial...
> 
> i have rooted my fone just recently...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You did not really say what your issue is. Are having problems going to the recovery mode or your phone simply hangs on the android logo?

Remove the battery, press and hold PWR for 10 secs. Put battery back in. Press and hold VolDwn + PWR to go into recovery mode. Press VolUp when you see the yellow exclamation inside the triangle on top of the cellphone pic.

If your phone already hangs on the android logo and you can't even go into the recovery mode then your phone is already bricked. But if you have a working update.zip, please share.



ElectronikHeart said:


> Maybe you have a good recovery mode on this phone, but spreadtrums phones have usually very terrible recovery.
> 
> To go in there you should try to press volume up or volume down while powering up the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Do you also have a S930? If so, how do you to the fastboot mode?

When my phone was still working, I did see that the S930 has a fastboot partition. But, I wasn't able to figure out how to access it.


Being that spreadtrum phones has a crappy recovery mode, has anyone figured out how to install CWM?

Edit: My apologies to *ElectronikHeart* if I sounded.... It's just now that I've managed to read your thread. I've clicked on your Thanks button and bookmarked it as well. (If you guys haven't, I strongly suggest you do so.)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38539318


----------



## Saxo74 (Feb 25, 2013)

*help please*

Hi everybody,

Thank you, I have rooted my S930 ....:good:
But I have modified the build.prop and when I have re started my s930; it does'nt work.:crying:

In the mode recovery: 
I have made wipe data/factory reset and wipe cache

but now I have:

the process com. android.phone has stopped unexpectedly.
Please try again 
and white screen....

 Can you help me please...


----------



## mr_rox101 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Q*

im facing the same problem 
i un-install the System home launcher and mu phone just stock on the boot up logo
I send Back my phone to the supplier hoping it will be fixed in no time but its been 3 days no info from them 
i just hope someone finally  make a stock room back up sow  i can just fix my phone my self 
i got my phone in !168  for 5,000 pesos but now their not selling the same unit ( hardware issues daw)


----------



## jvrey5 (Feb 26, 2013)

mr_rox101 said:


> im facing the same problem
> i un-install the System home launcher and mu phone just stock on the boot up logo
> I send Back my phone to the supplier hoping it will be fixed in no time but its been 3 days no info from them
> i just hope someone finally  make a stock room back up sow  i can just fix my phone my self
> i got my phone in !168  for 5,000 pesos but now their not selling the same unit ( hardware issues daw)

Click to collapse



The best place to get stock ROMs would be from the manufacturers directly. You're actually in a good position to get one. Since they're not selling them anymore, maybe you can convince the reseller in giving you one - least they can do since it has 'hardware issues'.



Saxo74 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Thank you, I have rooted my S930 ....:good:
> But I have modified the build.prop and when I have re started my s930; it does'nt work.:crying:
> ...

Click to collapse



The build.prop file is on the system folder. Any changes you make here does not get restored if you do a factory reset. Basically, you wiped your phone unnecessarily.

Since you get an error message, there still might be a way to make it work again. Did you create a backup of your build.prop before making the changes? If so, you can try to put the original or the backup using ADB (rm and push).


----------



## Saxo74 (Feb 26, 2013)

jvrey5 said:


> The best place to get stock ROMs would be from the manufacturers directly. You're actually in a good position to get one. Since they're not selling them anymore, maybe you can convince the reseller in giving you one - least they can do since it has 'hardware issues'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Thank you very much for the answer. 
I have the original build.prop but I don't know how to put in /system because I can't access to explorer file. I have only access recovery mode. Can you help me more....[/QUOTE]

I have tried to make an update.zip (with the original build.prop) file but it say me : E: signature verifacation failed.


----------



## mr_rox101 (Feb 26, 2013)

*(Q)*

still  no info  from  the supplier 
 im going to their office  this weekend  hopefully  my phone is back to normal

just wana ask if whats the use of fast boot mode 
when my phone is not yet brick
i can axes it using  the combination  of
(home +power on) 
but its just the android  logo that appears 
 and stock  to that for a long time and i have to pull  the battery  out and make the normal start up!


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Feb 27, 2013)

*Ohhh...*



jvrey5 said:


> There's a lot in Divi - you can even buy this at the side-walk (I saw one while was walking towards the LRT station - I didn't ask how much because I might end up being frustrated). So far, the cheapest one that I saw was in the 88/something Mall. There's a small stall on the ground floor that you wouldn't miss because there's always a lot of people in front of it. they're selling it for 4.5K. I bought mine in the 999 Mall. They have 2 stalls there. They were selling this for 6.5K but I got it for 5K + 700 for the 16G microSD; extra batt is 300. I'll go back there within the week and try to either have it replaced (for the 3rd time) or have it repaired.

Click to collapse



I was an idiot to have bought this from a peddler thinking it was stolen goods. It was my first time to have a device like this and I thought it was a legit S3...

Am I the only person here who got scammed? Because if not, I suggest we report them to the police. I bought it for 6.5K. The s.o.b. was offering it to me for 8,500 and I was like hell no!

But anyways it works fine for me, with all the mods I've made. The only crappy thing is I can't get my computer to read the contents of the phone. I think someone posted it here somewhere that I need a Virtual Box for my Windows 7 x32 so I can install the certificates for this phone.


----------



## myatkoko (Feb 27, 2013)

*read only file system problem*



bamanow said:


> answer is in the comments:
> *Hi, Billy! I have the same phone Spreadtrum S930. When I tried doomlord also, at first the computer was saying device is read only. what i did was to go to ADB and type ADB root -d then afterwards I did ADB remount -d. After that, doomlord was able to root my phone. I hope this helps.*

Click to collapse



pls give me more detailed step-by-step guide to solve 'read only file system' issue.
type adb root -d and what to do next?
adb remount -d how should i proceed?
pls shed more light ob it.


----------



## H_Bler (Dec 22, 2012)

So,

I've bought an Samsung Galaxy S3 replica (read: fake, and i want only to root it no flash it):
Model number: S930
Android version: 4.0.3
Baseband version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.28_P1|sc8810_modem|07-13-2012 16:42:35
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C3BOM_MLB_V6.6.5_20121105
Hardware version: 1.1.0
CPU: Spreadtrum

When I first plugged it my notebook (Win7 32bit) I've got in the device manager:

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone 
- Spreadtrum Phone
- Spreadtrum Phone


I'm trying to root it so I started my research, afts thousands of tests, I discoverd that

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone >> Android Composite ADB Interface (driver instaled with Android SDK)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI General U2S(AT) (COM3) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM4) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)

So after all the yellow marks disappeard i've tried almost everything to root it:

- QQPhoneManeger for Android (which recognise the device like: Sprd S930 - allow me to access my "device root" but I can't change anything there, not even copy from it)
- UnlockRoot (which worked in my previous phone MTP65XX also an android replica)
- Odin
- PDA Net
- SparkyRoot
- Z4Root
- Poot-debug + Ministro II
- Instant-root
- Gingerbreak
- OneClickRoot
- SuperOneClick

And recently i've tried the DooMLoRD ROOT v18 - And I've only got:
 adb is out of date. killing...
*daemon estarted succefully*

and nothing more, so i've went to search some more, and I've learned how to verify if adb recognise the device.
I added the C:\android-sdk\plataform-tools to my system path and tried the commands
adb devices
my answer was:
*daemon not runing. startin it now on port 5037*
*daemon started successfully*
List of devices attached:

....
Nothing, so i've tried 
adb shell
my answer was:
error: device not found

So I re-checked all the drivers, unistalled and re-installed.
tried again same thing...

So now i'm stuck, all the solutions that i've fonund for the problem is now coverd

Is there any way to solve it? Or any way to root my device  that isn't listed? Or any driver that's better for my device than the one in Android SDK?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the english.

UPDATE!!

Solved, yay!, view solutions below


----------



## marckymarck04 (Feb 27, 2013)

*jvrey5*



			
				






You did not really say what your issue is. Are having problems going to the recovery mode or your phone simply hangs on the android logo?

Remove the battery said:
			
		

> I also have spreadtrum S930(S3 clone)... i cant get in to the recovery mode...but the day before it happen, i can manage to go to the recovery...now i cant go thru it...i already tried the Vol down+power as wat it really shud be...but still it hangs to the android logo everytime i tried to go into recovery mode. turning my phone ON is pretty well...i can use it neatly...the only thing that makes me sleepless is the recovery it self....that i dont know how to get into the recovery menu coz it always hang when i tried the recovery...
> 
> i dont know how to do the fast boot...coz i know u have to enter the recovery before u do the fastboot... :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jvrey5 (Feb 27, 2013)

Saxo74 said:


> Thank you very much for the answer.
> I have the original build.prop but I don't know how to put in /system because I can't access to explorer file. I have only access recovery mode. Can you help me more....

Click to collapse



I have tried to make an update.zip (with the original build.prop) file but it say me : E: signature verifacation failed.[/QUOTE]

I think that's also one of the quirks with this phone. I've tried it myself - both by creating ZIPs that I signed using test keys from the SDK and with several other signing tools and even with known working ZIPs for several apps. I've tried even when my phone was working fine. That's actually the reason why I suggested you using ADB.

I'm not sure if your phone responds as like mine, but at the moment, my phone only stays on for about 10 mins on recovery mode before it reboots on it's own. If so, you need to be quick or you'll need to go into recovery several times.

Since the build.prop is in the system folder, check to see if you can still access it. While in recovery, run ADB and pull your system folder. ADB is an old-school program or a line-based one which makes it somewhat more difficult to use. Open a windows explorer on your PC and make sure that you don't have a system folder in the root of your C: drive. Normally, you shouldn't, but if you do, just pull it to a different folder.

ADB PULL /SYSTEM C:/SYSTEM

Now you should have a copy of the phone's system folder on your PC. If not, the error in ADB should be self-explanatory. This is the easy part. Transferring the build.prop may be a bit tricky. I suggest that you put the original build.prop also in the root of C: this way, you lessen typo errors.

ADB PUSH C:/build.prop /system

Adjust accordingly depending on what comes up in ADB. If it was successful, delete the system folder in your PC and pull it again and check if the file was really changed or just merged. If successful, reboot and hopefully it works.

If it still doesn't work, you may need to push an edited build.prop file. You can say that this file acts as a console or a switch box. You are able to turn switches on or off or even add a few switches. Specially when you added switches, that doesn't mean that when you put the original console back that would automatically reset the switches. Sometimes, you may need to recreate the switch you added and manually reset it. Simply put, use the modified file and then manually editing them back to default. I sure hope you know what the defaults should be for the things you added. 



Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> I was an idiot to have bought this from a peddler thinking it was stolen goods. It was my first time to have a device like this and I thought it was a legit S3...
> 
> Am I the only person here who got scammed? Because if not, I suggest we report them to the police. I bought it for 6.5K. The s.o.b. was offering it to me for 8,500 and I was like hell no!
> 
> But anyways it works fine for me, with all the mods I've made. The only crappy thing is I can't get my computer to read the contents of the phone. I think someone posted it here somewhere that I need a Virtual Box for my Windows 7 x32 so I can install the certificates for this phone.

Click to collapse



You could actually say that I was also scammed because I asked for an ICS phone. I think it was originally being sold at 7.5K which is why I thought it was a good deal when he gave it to me for 5K. Anyway, are you still having driver problems? If not, Android Commander should work. Just make sure to use *H_Bler*'s ADB files 'coz it also uses ADB.



myatkoko said:


> pls give me more detailed step-by-step guide to solve 'read only file system' issue.
> type adb root -d and what to do next?
> adb remount -d how should i proceed?
> pls shed more light ob it.

Click to collapse



If you don't get any error messages when you type ADB ROOT and ADB REMOUNT, then just run the I_Am_DooMed file.
If you get error messages after running those commands, then google these errors to know more about it.

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------




marckymarck04 said:


> I also have spreadtrum S930(S3 clone)... i cant get in to the recovery mode...but the day before it happen, i can manage to go to the recovery...now i cant go thru it...i already tried the Vol down+power as wat it really shud be...but still it hangs to the android logo everytime i tried to go into recovery mode. turning my phone ON is pretty well...i can use it neatly...the only thing that makes me sleepless is the recovery it self....that i dont know how to get into the recovery menu coz it always hang when i tried the recovery...
> 
> i dont know how to do the fast boot...coz i know u have to enter the recovery before u do the fastboot... :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are only 3 button combinations for the S930:

POWER = turns phone on
Vol- + Pwr = recovery mode
Vol+ + Pwr = fastboot

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but if none of there work, then your phone is already bricked. If it still turns on though, I suggest that you don't mess with it anymore.


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Feb 28, 2013)

*Android Commander*



jvrey5 said:


> You could actually say that I was also scammed because I asked for an ICS phone. I think it was originally being sold at 7.5K which is why I thought it was a good deal when he gave it to me for 5K. Anyway, are you still having driver problems? If not, Android Commander should work. Just make sure to use *H_Bler*'s ADB files 'coz it also uses ADB.

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy I'll do this over the weekend. Although I can't seem to find a working link for Android Commander. All the links for it are dead.


----------



## marckymarck04 (Feb 28, 2013)

*hopeless...*



jvrey5 said:


> There are only 3 button combinations for the S930:
> 
> POWER = turns phone on
> Vol- + Pwr = recovery mode
> ...

Click to collapse



you mean i will not access my recovery mode anymore? and ders no more posibility of upgarding it?

My (vol+ and power) is spreadtrum factory test. is dat da fastboot?


----------



## ComProf (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks peoples. I can root it =)
3 days of fight is ended.
Add vid to ini file in .android fonder
Used DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su, how i do what.
1 install drivers
2 add root -d
3 re connect phone and type adb remount -d
4 Use software. And only after root -d and other no errors.

My device
Model: S930
Android Version: 4.0.3 (fake)
Base band version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.28_p1|sc8810_modem|07-03-2012 16:42:35
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7
[email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C3BOM_MBL_V6.7.5_20121206
Hardware version: 1.1.0


----------



## jvrey5 (Feb 28, 2013)

marckymarck04 said:


> you mean i will not access my recovery mode anymore? and ders no more posibility of upgarding it?
> 
> My (vol+ and power) is spreadtrum factory test. is dat da fastboot?

Click to collapse



I strongly suggest that you hold off for a couple of days because *ElectronikHeart* is coming out with a new tutorial real soon.
(if you buy him a couple of beers, he might be able to finish it sooner)


----------



## Saxo74 (Mar 1, 2013)

jvrey5 said:


> I have tried to make an update.zip (with the original build.prop) file but it say me : E: signature verifacation failed.

Click to collapse



I think that's also one of the quirks with this phone. I've tried it myself - both by creating ZIPs that I signed using test keys from the SDK and with several other signing tools and even with known working ZIPs for several apps. I've tried even when my phone was working fine. That's actually the reason why I suggested you using ADB.

I'm not sure if your phone responds as like mine, but at the moment, my phone only stays on for about 10 mins on recovery mode before it reboots on it's own. If so, you need to be quick or you'll need to go into recovery several times.

Since the build.prop is in the system folder, check to see if you can still access it. While in recovery, run ADB and pull your system folder. ADB is an old-school program or a line-based one which makes it somewhat more difficult to use. Open a windows explorer on your PC and make sure that you don't have a system folder in the root of your C: drive. Normally, you shouldn't, but if you do, just pull it to a different folder.

ADB PULL /SYSTEM C:/SYSTEM

Now you should have a copy of the phone's system folder on your PC. If not, the error in ADB should be self-explanatory. This is the easy part. Transferring the build.prop may be a bit tricky. I suggest that you put the original build.prop also in the root of C: this way, you lessen typo errors.

ADB PUSH C:/build.prop /system

Adjust accordingly depending on what comes up in ADB. If it was successful, delete the system folder in your PC and pull it again and check if the file was really changed or just merged. If successful, reboot and hopefully it works.

If it still doesn't work, you may need to push an edited build.prop file. You can say that this file acts as a console or a switch box. You are able to turn switches on or off or even add a few switches. Specially when you added switches, that doesn't mean that when you put the original console back that would automatically reset the switches. Sometimes, you may need to recreate the switch you added and manually reset it. Simply put, use the modified file and then manually editing them back to default. I sure hope you know what the defaults should be for the things you added. 



You could actually say that I was also scammed because I asked for an ICS phone. I think it was originally being sold at 7.5K which is why I thought it was a good deal when he gave it to me for 5K. Anyway, are you still having driver problems? If not, Android Commander should work. Just make sure to use *H_Bler*'s ADB files 'coz it also uses ADB.



If you don't get any error messages when you type ADB ROOT and ADB REMOUNT, then just run the I_Am_DooMed file.
If you get error messages after running those commands, then google these errors to know more about it.

Thank you very much for your answer. But I am thinking this phone is dead because when I try what you say. 
Adb says error : device not found.
I search with google where is the problem but I don't know if usb debugging is active... because can't access to the phone.
I' ve tried to change drivers.
Thank you for all.


----------



## jvrey5 (Mar 1, 2013)

Saxo74 said:


> Thank you very much for your answer. But I am thinking this phone is dead because when I try what you say.
> Adb says error : device not found.
> I search with google where is the problem but I don't know if usb debugging is active... because can't access to the phone.
> I' ve tried to change drivers.
> Thank you for all.

Click to collapse



Sad...

You can still try to go back to the reseller.

If not, and you're still up to it, read this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38642118#post38642118

...just to make sure, use his drivers.

If you manage to get it up and running again, PLEASE share files.

---------- Post added at 06:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 AM ----------




ComProf said:


> Thanks peoples. I can root it =)
> 3 days of fight is ended.
> Add vid to ini file in .android fonder
> Used DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su, how i do what.
> ...

Click to collapse




Rooting is just the start of it. Please head on over to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38642118#post38642118 and follow it through or else, it may also be the end of it.

Our device is pretty unstable because we really have no way of restoring it back to 'factory' settings once it is rooted (not unless if you have a copy of the original firmware and know how to use it). Please try and contribute. I know that this device is relatively cheap and could be replaced at a whim, but if you have the time and resources, why not develop it?! (crap, i think that sounded to cheesy)


----------



## jvrey5 (Mar 1, 2013)

Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> Thanks buddy I'll do this over the weekend. Although I can't seem to find a working link for Android Commander. All the links for it are dead.

Click to collapse



Odd...
Anyway, try this.
...again, if it doesn't work, replace the ADB files (ADB and the 2 DLL files) with *H_Bler*'s


----------



## mat7961 (Mar 3, 2013)

*I too have the same phone but i had rooted it and by mistake stuck in boot loop.*



teewee3 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm trying to do this myself, but I can't seem to install the drivers properly. Did you use 64-bit windows 7? And which drivers did you use?
> Cause I used "SPREADTRUM SCI-USB2Serial-version-1.5.6.1" which I found via Google search, and none of the drivers I found are not digitally signed. That means they won't install properly in win 64-bit.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi all,

I need your help desperately because I am posting around this forum since a week and not a single person is having any solution.
I too have the same phone and I had rooted it.
while using root browser application by mistake I messed up with the system folder properties and now nothing is happening except boot loop.
Tried recovery but no use.also tried adb n result unsuccessful.
when I try adb shell isn't too working.
someone please help me.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Mar 5, 2013)

*Wadup*



jvrey5 said:


> Odd...
> Anyway, try this.
> ...again, if it doesn't work, replace the ADB files (ADB and the 2 DLL files) with *H_Bler*'s

Click to collapse



Thanks man, stupid of me, I only had to 'enable mass storage' from my phone so the PC can view the contents of the SDCARD. ---I think this would work for now...

I could not replace the DLL files because my windows 7 x32-bit and the DLL from H_Bler or jungo_rar or spreadtrum_usb_files are for x64 or x86.

I tried using Virtual Box for Windows but I don't know how to load the certificates...


----------



## naresh7590 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Pls Help*



H_Bler said:


> So,
> 
> I've bought an Samsung Galaxy S3 replica (read: fake, and i want only to root it no flash it):
> Model number: S930
> ...

Click to collapse




It looks like my friend have similar phone like you mentioned with similar specifications (Model name :s930) bought in Bangkok. He is asking me to buy it at a cheaper price but how can I know if it's genuine or fake like you mentioned. I'm expecting you to know the answer for this as you seem to have quite a knowledge about the mobile phones. Thanks in advance


----------



## jvrey5 (Mar 5, 2013)

Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> Thanks man, stupid of me, I only had to 'enable mass storage' from my phone so the PC can view the contents of the SDCARD. ---I think this would work for now...
> 
> I could not replace the DLL files because my windows 7 x32-bit and the DLL from H_Bler or jungo_rar or spreadtrum_usb_files are for x64 or x86.
> 
> I tried using Virtual Box for Windows but I don't know how to load the certificates...

Click to collapse



Can you run ADB on your PC? Basically, ADB is composed of an EXE and 2 DLL files. If ADB runs on your PC, simply copy the working ADB files over to the bin folder for Android Commander (usually in Program Files).



naresh7590 said:


> It looks like my friend have similar phone like you mentioned with similar specifications (Model name :s930) bought in Bangkok. He is asking me to buy it at a cheaper price but how can I know if it's genuine or fake like you mentioned. I'm expecting you to know the answer for this as you seem to have quite a knowledge about the mobile phones. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Technically, there are 2 types of phones. Genuine and fakes/clones. There is a thin line that differentiates a fake from a clone. On a genuine or branded phone, you will see the brand on both the casing of the phone and on the sticker underneath the battery(which also includes the IMEI). For fakes, the brand will only be on the casing, but not on the sticker behind or underneath the battery. For clones, they have no branding at all, but looks exactly like a branded one. The thin line between the fake and the clone goes with the branding, how they are branded, and how they look. For example: A Samsung phone would always have the Samsung logo on the casing. But, if it reads Samsang, Sumsang, or Sumsung then that's a fake (not unless if there's a company really named as such; in that case, it won't even be a clone - it would be genuine). Basically, the thin line between the two really depends on whether they could be prosecuted by the law.


----------



## earl22online (Mar 5, 2013)

jvrey5 said:


> This is a long-shot but you can also try to root it while the phone is turned off.
> 
> There's a lot in Divi - you can even buy this at the side-walk (I saw one while was walking towards the LRT station - I didn't ask how much because I might end up being frustrated). So far, the cheapest one that I saw was in the 88/something Mall. There's a small stall on the ground floor that you wouldn't miss because there's always a lot of people in front of it. they're selling it for 4.5K. I bought mine in the 999 Mall. They have 2 stalls there. They were selling this for 6.5K but I got it for 5K + 700 for the 16G microSD; extra batt is 300. I'll go back there within the week and try to either have it replaced (for the 3rd time) or have it repaired.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




>>>

Is there some one here knows or find a *replacement battery* for our unit (*S930*)? The battery that came along with the unit is named "*GETEL*" with an ampere-hour rating of *2000mAh*....my issues on this unit is the battery itself, "*faster draining issue*" of the battery, i always charge the unit 2-3 times a day because it drains out quickly even after a full charged, 1-10 mins of usage, it drains 10% quickly....haist!!!...the physical size of the battery is much different from the original samsung galaxy s3 battery...its too big to compare....and the voltage terminal location is also different in the orientation (*magkabaliktad sila*)....

*S3 S930 Cloned GETEL Battery:*







*ORIGINAL S3 BATTERY:*


----------



## jvrey5 (Mar 5, 2013)

earl22online said:


> >>>
> 
> Is there some one here knows or find a *replacement battery* for our unit (*S930*)? The battery that came along with the unit is named "*GETEL*" with an ampere-hour rating of *2000mAh*....my issues on this unit is the battery itself, "*faster draining issue*" of the battery, i always charge the unit 2-3 times a day because it drains out quickly even after a full charged, 1-10 mins of usage, it drains 10% quickly....haist!!!...the physical size of the battery is much different from the original samsung galaxy s3 battery...its too big to compare....and the voltage terminal location is also different in the orientation (*magkabaliktad sila*)....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you don't mind me asking, who is *jassvergs*?
...php300 from me


----------



## jvrey5 (Mar 5, 2013)

php300


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Mar 6, 2013)

*jvrey5 and earl22*



jvrey5 said:


> php300

Click to collapse



Mine came with a SAMSUNG Battery but I doubt if it's the original one.

Suggestions to keep battery life extended: remove widgets and don't use live wallpapers. Shut off all unnecessary background apps. Decrease your brightness. When you're sleeping, turn off your phone or put it on airplane mode.

WIFI is the most battery consuming application; I usually keep my phone plugged for charging while using WIFI.

I've scouted every place I know in Manila, and they said you cannot get an original SAMSUNG Battery unless you order it from them directly.

I've tried buying the 'battery charging case' but it only works for original S3s. This spreadtrum phone's battery charging port is reversed and is too big for the 'battery charging case'.

Hope that helps


----------



## earl22online (Mar 6, 2013)

jvrey5 said:


> php300

Click to collapse



>>>

can you tell me the exact place in the divisoria or here in manila, where i can buy that battery or replacement battery for the unit S930?

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------




jvrey5 said:


> php300

Click to collapse





Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> Mine came with a SAMSUNG Battery but I doubt if it's the original one.
> 
> Suggestions to keep battery life extended: remove widgets and don't use live wallpapers. Shut off all unnecessary background apps. Decrease your brightness. When you're sleeping, turn off your phone or put it on airplane mode.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




>>>


Good for you....mine, unfortunately its different from the original one....maybe i'm not so lucky on that part....hehe....the battery that came along with this unit (S930) have a terrible fast draining issues at all...so i think, i want to find any replacement for this battery or else make a modified battery pack for my unit using the original battery of S3....planning....haist!  :crying:


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Mar 6, 2013)

*battery*



earl22online said:


> Good for you....mine, unfortunately its different from the original one....maybe i'm not so lucky on that part....hehe....the battery that came along with this unit (S930) have a terrible fast draining issues at all...so i think, i want to find any replacement for this battery or else make a modified battery pack for my unit using the original battery of S3....planning....haist![/SIZE]  :crying:

Click to collapse



You can get what they call "class A" SAMSUNG S3 battery. It's not an original one but it's better that GETEL I think. You can get them anywhere my friend


----------



## earl22online (Mar 6, 2013)

Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> You can get what they call "class A" SAMSUNG S3 battery. It's not an original one but it's better that GETEL I think. You can get them anywhere my friend

Click to collapse




>>>

Yah! i know right...there's a lot of vendors here selling "*class A*" samsung galaxy s3...but the problem is, it is much different from my unit *S930* battery "*GETEL*" in terms of *battery terminal placement orientation*, see attached screenshot for reference:


----------



## H_Bler (Dec 22, 2012)

So,

I've bought an Samsung Galaxy S3 replica (read: fake, and i want only to root it no flash it):
Model number: S930
Android version: 4.0.3
Baseband version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.28_P1|sc8810_modem|07-13-2012 16:42:35
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C3BOM_MLB_V6.6.5_20121105
Hardware version: 1.1.0
CPU: Spreadtrum

When I first plugged it my notebook (Win7 32bit) I've got in the device manager:

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone 
- Spreadtrum Phone
- Spreadtrum Phone


I'm trying to root it so I started my research, afts thousands of tests, I discoverd that

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone >> Android Composite ADB Interface (driver instaled with Android SDK)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI General U2S(AT) (COM3) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM4) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)

So after all the yellow marks disappeard i've tried almost everything to root it:

- QQPhoneManeger for Android (which recognise the device like: Sprd S930 - allow me to access my "device root" but I can't change anything there, not even copy from it)
- UnlockRoot (which worked in my previous phone MTP65XX also an android replica)
- Odin
- PDA Net
- SparkyRoot
- Z4Root
- Poot-debug + Ministro II
- Instant-root
- Gingerbreak
- OneClickRoot
- SuperOneClick

And recently i've tried the DooMLoRD ROOT v18 - And I've only got:
 adb is out of date. killing...
*daemon estarted succefully*

and nothing more, so i've went to search some more, and I've learned how to verify if adb recognise the device.
I added the C:\android-sdk\plataform-tools to my system path and tried the commands
adb devices
my answer was:
*daemon not runing. startin it now on port 5037*
*daemon started successfully*
List of devices attached:

....
Nothing, so i've tried 
adb shell
my answer was:
error: device not found

So I re-checked all the drivers, unistalled and re-installed.
tried again same thing...

So now i'm stuck, all the solutions that i've fonund for the problem is now coverd

Is there any way to solve it? Or any way to root my device  that isn't listed? Or any driver that's better for my device than the one in Android SDK?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the english.

UPDATE!!

Solved, yay!, view solutions below


----------



## jvrey5 (Mar 6, 2013)

earl22online said:


> >>>
> 
> Yah! i know right...there's a lot of vendors here selling "*class A*" samsung galaxy s3...but the problem is, it is much different from my unit *S930* battery "*GETEL*" in terms of *battery terminal placement orientation*

Click to collapse




@*Chico_PinoyCracker* and *earl22online*

I'm just curious, what model does it say on the sticker at the back of the battery (the same sticker that has the IMEI)? Mine says:
*N8820*
i9300 PAD

@*Chico_PinoyCracker*

How many terminals does your Samsung battery have? If I'm right, it may just be a misprint of the terminal polarities. It seems that the only way to know is to test it using an electrical tester.


----------



## Bogy21 (Mar 7, 2013)

*I have problem when i installing non market apps*

I've bought before two days,
Samsung Galaxy S3 clone:
Model number: S930
Android version: 4.0.3
Baseband version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.28_P1|sc8810_modem|07-13-2012 16:42:35
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C3BOM_MLB_V6.6.5_20121105
Hardware version: 1.1.0
CPU: Spreadtrum

for two days phone work great, but i have problem when i installing non market apps from sd card. I am allowed in development non market apps, bu when i start to install them getting message "*apps not installed*" or "*there is a problem parsing the package*" . Anybody can help me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## earl22online (Mar 7, 2013)

jvrey5 said:


> @*Chico_PinoyCracker* and *earl22online*
> 
> I'm just curious, what model does it say on the sticker at the back of the battery (the same sticker that has the IMEI)? Mine says:
> *N8820*
> ...

Click to collapse



>>>

if detached the battery, there's a sticker on the battery slot, it says the same as you posted:

*N8820*
i9300 PAD

in my S930 "*GETEL*" battery, it has 3 terminals, the positive (+) is located inner top-right corner, while the negative (-) is located beside after the middle terminal outer top-right corner of the battery. yes, ofcourse i've tested it already by my analog volt-ohm meter (vom) and the printed location of the terminals is true and correct...by the way, i'm an *ECE* graduate...taking my licensure exam this coming april 2013...


----------



## earl22online (Mar 7, 2013)

Bogy21 said:


> I've bought before two days,
> Samsung Galaxy S3 clone:
> Model number: S930
> Android version: 4.0.3
> ...

Click to collapse




>>>

its because some games or apps are "incompatible" or not compatible for our unit...due to hardware or software issues, most likely in old or lower android versions or even on lower version of kernels...but some says, you can force the system to install the specific apps which have the problem, by modifying its system build.prop or packages.xml...


----------



## Bogy21 (Mar 7, 2013)

thanks i will try


----------



## pogodancer (Mar 7, 2013)

mat7961 said:


> ...by mistake I messed up with the system folder properties and now nothing is happening except boot loop...

Click to collapse



I had the same problem with a similar phone (Feiteng A7100) when I deleted some systemapps. There is only 1 solution for you: Contact your dealer to send you a firmware link and flash your phone.


----------



## jvrey5 (Mar 8, 2013)

Guys,

Rooting is great! 
It opens the door to customization and even enhancements to unlock your device to it's full potential. However, for non-branded, fake, or clones, you're pretty much opening a door to a world of pain. This is because almost all of them have no support and the 'recovery mode' is very crappy because you can't really do anything with it plus the fact the you can now easily mess up things that you're not really supposed to in the first place.

That being said, making a backup or creating your own backup ROM is pretty much a must - to lessen the pain.


----------



## Bogy21 (Mar 11, 2013)

earl22online said:


> >>>
> 
> its because some games or apps are "incompatible" or not compatible for our unit...due to hardware or software issues, most likely in old or lower android versions or even on lower version of kernels...but some says, you can force the system to install the specific apps which have the problem, by modifying its system build.prop or packages.xml...

Click to collapse



I am edit build.prop
ro.build.version.release=4.2.1
ro.product.model=GT-I9300
ro.product.brand=samsung
ro.product.name=GT-I9300
ro.product.board=GT-I9300
ro.product.manafacturer=samsung

reset phone, but nothing happen... Still i can not sync my gmail contacts, can not install apex launcehr.... Any idea?
Thanks in advance


----------



## waleedmahir (Mar 11, 2013)

*help me in rooting my huawei ascend y210*

*hi   
 can any one help me  in rooting my huawei ascend y210 ?
tank u.*


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Mar 12, 2013)

*Speaking of...*



jvrey5 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Rooting is great!
> It opens the door to customization and even enhancements to unlock your device to it's full potential. However, for non-branded, fake, or clones, you're pretty much opening a door to a world of pain. This is because almost all of them have no support and the 'recovery mode' is very crappy because you can't really do anything with it plus the fact the you can now easily mess up things that you're not really supposed to in the first place.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey guys, I figured out how to make this phone run faster.

Has anyone tried RAMEXPANDER? It works like magic. I'm running a lot of hi-res games like Asphalt 7, Modern Combat 4, some N64 roms (Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask)...

If you guys have successfully partitioned your SD cards (mine's 16GB = partitioned to 14GB + 2GB), I suggest you alot 360Mb within the 2GB Link2SD partition for the RAMEXPANDER.

Hi jvrey, do you know how to do a NANDROID backup?


----------



## waleedmahir (Mar 12, 2013)

waleedmahir said:


> *hi
> can any one help me  in rooting my huawei ascend y210 ?
> tank u.*

Click to collapse



no ans.?


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Mar 13, 2013)

*Mine says Samsung but the polarities look similar to your 'GETEL'*



jvrey5 said:


> @*Chico_PinoyCracker* and *earl22online*
> 
> I'm just curious, what model does it say on the sticker at the back of the battery (the same sticker that has the IMEI)? Mine says:
> *N8820*
> ...

Click to collapse



3 terminals, (+) inside, one in the middle, (-) outside; situated at the top, just as how your 'GETEL' looks like, except that Samsung is on the front sticker.

Crap does that mean we can't find replacement batteries for this?

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




waleedmahir said:


> no ans.?

Click to collapse



You are in the wrong thread my friend. This thread is for ROOTING CHINESE SPREADTRUM PHONES + SUPPORT.


----------



## jvrey5 (Mar 14, 2013)

Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> 3 terminals, (+) inside, one in the middle, (-) outside; situated at the top, just as how your 'GETEL' looks like, except that Samsung is on the front sticker.
> 
> Crap does that mean we can't find replacement batteries for this?

Click to collapse




My cousin has an original S3. I'll check his battery first. As for doing a full backup, *ElectronikHeart* is finished doing the TUT and will post it real soon. To be honest, I can't remember exactly how I extracted my boot.img. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to bookmark the threads I used. I am sure that I used these 2 XDA threads as a starting point.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1818321 and http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=566235
I think I also used this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1678239

The problem with these threads is that they're either too general or it's for a specific device. The process itself though, is quite simple. You just need to know what your partitions are and how to properly extract them (if it's IMG, TAR, BIN or whatever - this part, I'm still a bit confused). 

When I created my boot.img, I was really focused on getting just that part. I wanted to extract the static boot logo off of it but, it turns out that it's not there.

When I get my unit back, I will also be doing this (to avoid going back to reseller for the 4th time) and will keep you guys posted.


----------



## earl22online (Mar 16, 2013)

Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> 3 terminals, (+) inside, one in the middle, (-) outside; situated at the top, just as how your 'GETEL' looks like, except that Samsung is on the front sticker.
> 
> Crap does that mean we can't find replacement batteries for this?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------

Click to collapse




>>>

Ok..so we have the same configuration terminals in our battery regardless of what printed label...for this moment we no available replacement for this kind of battery because we cannot use the original one in our unit due to conflicts on the terminal configurations, the only way we can do to replace this is to modify the original one to make it fitted to the right terminals, by adding small pcb board reversed polarity attach to the original battery....as i had visited some where in *Quiapo* near Carriedo LRT terminal...there's a stall selling repackage batteries which have the same terminal configuration as ours..they sell it for around 200 pesos and its brand name is "*MSM HK*" silvery-blue color in package...it is a repacked-modified battery also...i don't know if it can last longer over our current battery...


----------



## jvrey5 (Mar 18, 2013)

*BACKUP*



earl22online said:


> >>>
> 
> Ok..so we have the same configuration terminals in our battery regardless of what printed label...for this moment we no available replacement for this kind of battery because we cannot use the original one in our unit due to conflicts on the terminal configurations, the only way we can do to replace this is to modify the original one to make it fitted to the right terminals, by adding small pcb board reversed polarity attach to the original battery....as i had visited some where in *Quiapo* near Carriedo LRT terminal...there's a stall selling repackage batteries which have the same terminal configuration as ours..they sell it for around 200 pesos and its brand name is "*MSM HK*" silvery-blue color in package...it is a repacked-modified battery also...i don't know if it can last longer over our current battery...

Click to collapse



I can do it with 2 pieces of aluminum foil. hehehe. (no offense)

But before I even try to make a TUT about it, you still need to do a backup.


Here's how:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2195780


----------



## rainjov30 (Mar 20, 2013)

cannot root..
*adbd cannot run as root in production build* :crying:


----------



## dgardella (Mar 21, 2013)

rainjov30 said:


> cannot root..
> *adbd cannot run as root in production build* :crying:

Click to collapse




Hi , 

I had the same problem , and I finally got root using this method http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165554&page=5

Regards,Diego


----------



## RAbayev (Mar 25, 2013)

please,please help me

i dont know what to do,i am tired.

i cant find the .andorid folder
i try on 2 pc.

and the pc cant read the phone
becuse i cant find drivers!

 what to do? i search the .android folder evevry where~!!\

please help.
sorry about my english


----------



## lightlord (Mar 26, 2013)

In linux look under home/.
In windows under c:/documents and settings/user/

Unhide files in explorer before.

Sent from my MB860


----------



## uditchheda (Mar 26, 2013)

*Stuck on Android Logo*

My phone is continuosly switching off after showing the android logo. I am unable to go into access recovery mode as well as the volume + power buttons does not lead me to any other screen.Kindly suggest some solution to get out of this loop.


----------



## H_Bler (Dec 22, 2012)

So,

I've bought an Samsung Galaxy S3 replica (read: fake, and i want only to root it no flash it):
Model number: S930
Android version: 4.0.3
Baseband version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.28_P1|sc8810_modem|07-13-2012 16:42:35
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C3BOM_MLB_V6.6.5_20121105
Hardware version: 1.1.0
CPU: Spreadtrum

When I first plugged it my notebook (Win7 32bit) I've got in the device manager:

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone 
- Spreadtrum Phone
- Spreadtrum Phone


I'm trying to root it so I started my research, afts thousands of tests, I discoverd that

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone >> Android Composite ADB Interface (driver instaled with Android SDK)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI General U2S(AT) (COM3) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM4) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)

So after all the yellow marks disappeard i've tried almost everything to root it:

- QQPhoneManeger for Android (which recognise the device like: Sprd S930 - allow me to access my "device root" but I can't change anything there, not even copy from it)
- UnlockRoot (which worked in my previous phone MTP65XX also an android replica)
- Odin
- PDA Net
- SparkyRoot
- Z4Root
- Poot-debug + Ministro II
- Instant-root
- Gingerbreak
- OneClickRoot
- SuperOneClick

And recently i've tried the DooMLoRD ROOT v18 - And I've only got:
 adb is out of date. killing...
*daemon estarted succefully*

and nothing more, so i've went to search some more, and I've learned how to verify if adb recognise the device.
I added the C:\android-sdk\plataform-tools to my system path and tried the commands
adb devices
my answer was:
*daemon not runing. startin it now on port 5037*
*daemon started successfully*
List of devices attached:

....
Nothing, so i've tried 
adb shell
my answer was:
error: device not found

So I re-checked all the drivers, unistalled and re-installed.
tried again same thing...

So now i'm stuck, all the solutions that i've fonund for the problem is now coverd

Is there any way to solve it? Or any way to root my device  that isn't listed? Or any driver that's better for my device than the one in Android SDK?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the english.

UPDATE!!

Solved, yay!, view solutions below


----------



## pito1966 (Mar 31, 2013)

*help me please - spreandtrum*

Hello, i have a Spreadtrum phone and windows xp:

Model: M2
Cpu: SC6820 (1GHZ)
Software: MT6515_C910_HT_M2_EN_V02
Android: 4.0.4 (actualizado. Originalmente 2.3)
Kernel: 2.6.35.7

Can i change this rom? I can not rooting. What I can do? Please help me
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bogy21 (Apr 1, 2013)

does anyone can make custom jb rom for sprd s930?


----------



## jvrey5 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bogy21 said:


> does anyone can make custom jb rom for sprd s930?

Click to collapse





RAbayev said:


> please,please help me
> 
> i dont know what to do,i am tired.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just like what *lightlord* said, make sure to 'Show Hidden Files' using the explorer on your phone. You should be able to see it in your SD card.



uditchheda said:


> My phone is continuosly switching off after showing the android logo. I am unable to go into access recovery mode as well as the volume + power buttons does not lead me to any other screen.Kindly suggest some solution to get out of this loop.

Click to collapse



Your only option seems to be this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165554


----------



## raheem.m (Apr 9, 2013)

Any one can please help me about rooting this mobile. 

Brand name - Celkon
Model - A87
Android version - 2.3.6
Baseband version - sc6820
Kernel version - android_2.6.35.7
Software - PZ320FN_KMOEB_CEIKIN_A87_FOREIGN_V2.0.3_usr_r10187
Hardware - 1.1.0
and its
mocordroid 2.3.5

I came here bcuz when I searched about this model, found results are spreadtrum. Please help me
how to root this mobile.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vantrox (Apr 14, 2013)

*Root S560(China)*

I managed to make root my phone S560 (China) / SC6820 :laugh:, someone is still having trouble putting root?


----------



## satcomranger (Apr 15, 2013)

vantrox said:


> I managed to make root my phone S560 (China) / SC6820 :laugh:, someone is still having trouble putting root?

Click to collapse



yes could you please post your steps and tools required ?  Thanks in advance !


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Apr 16, 2013)

*Read the first few pages guys*

For those asking how to root their phones respectively, please see the first few pages of this thread.

I believe that the process is very similar since these are all generic spreadtrum phones.

Just to reiterate:

Use the Portugese method, worked for most of us who were having 'adb out of date' and 'read only' issues you might / will encounter.

Good luck! For noobs, I suggest you read an android dictionary first. It is relatively easy to understand. We were all noobs when we first rooted our phones here.


----------



## satcomranger (Apr 16, 2013)

Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> For those asking how to root their phones respectively, please see the first few pages of this thread.
> 
> I believe that the process is very similar since these are all generic spreadtrum phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Well i have tried the portugese method .. both versions .. they immedaitely close without doing anything at all (operation not permitted) just wish i knew what operation that was ? I suspect the real error is cant adbd in production mode ..
I have also tried just all of the easier methods  z4root, unlockroot, and all the other .. they dont work ..
From all my reading the last 2 methods available are the 'create your own system image"  to risky in my opion and the Researchdownloader tool and go the fdl and cwm recovery method ..

that is why i asked the previous person .. if the other poster has any other easier method then please let them post it !!


----------



## satcomranger (Apr 16, 2013)

satcomranger said:


> Well i have tried the portugese method .. both versions .. they immedaitely close without doing anything at all (operation not permitted) just wish i knew what operation that was ? I suspect the real error is cant adbd in production mode ..
> I have also tried just all of the easier methods  z4root, unlockroot, and all the other .. they dont work ..
> From all my reading the last 2 methods available are the 'create your own system image"  to risky in my opion and the Researchdownloader tool and go the fdl and cwm recovery method ..
> 
> that is why i asked the previous person .. if the other poster has any other easier method then please let them post it !!

Click to collapse



never mind .. just did the "create system image"  and it worked fine !!


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Apr 17, 2013)

*Nice*



satcomranger said:


> never mind .. just did the "create system image"  and it worked fine !!

Click to collapse



So were you able to do it? CONGRATS!!! Just keep in mind we have no support so please do not delete your bloatware...

Other tips: Get a bigger SD card and partition it so u'll have extra space for internal memory using Link2SD (ex: 16 = 14G and 2G)

You can also increase your RAM by using RAMExpander (use the space from the partitioned space... the 2G from our example)

SDMaidPro - to clean up unecessary files

TB - titanium back up, best back up we know for apps

RomToolBox - has Nandroid Backup I think (for full system back up and other customizations)

Enjoy!


----------



## satcomranger (Apr 17, 2013)

Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> So were you able to do it? CONGRATS!!! Just keep in mind we have no support so please do not delete your bloatware...
> 
> Other tips: Get a bigger SD card and partition it so u'll have extra space for internal memory using Link2SD (ex: 16 = 14G and 2G)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



actually i use a new tool i spotted on the market its is called
All in one toolbox  (17 in one)  it is free .. but i still use TB to backup .. nothing will replace that tools .... I run an 8GB card and move as much as i can to it ..
By the way  i even found the rom that my phone was running on !!  it is a minor revision older but hey at least i have something to fall back to!!


----------



## IONUT_A (Apr 26, 2013)

*b930*

hi all,  got this replica an it has pattern lock
somebody can help me with something
spreadtrum 6115, model b930 galaxy s3 replica
thanks mates


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (May 6, 2013)

*LCD*

Hello yalls how's everybody doin. It's been awhile since I last posted here.

For Filipino devs, was wondering if there's a replacement LCD for this unit (s3 clone). I accidentally cracked the glass, but the capacitive touch still works though, it's just the LCD that's damage.

Any tips would be highly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## rakidoodle (May 7, 2013)

*read only error*

i tried all of the step provided in this forum. but still i cant root my device. "adbd root cannot run as root in production builts
i tried doom lord and still cant remount system. it seems that my device has been recognized by my PC im wondering why does root tools can't push super SU and busy box and cant create folders?? 



Please Help 
thank you


----------



## denva (May 9, 2013)

*Spreadtrum S7562 !!!*

Hi please i want to format this Spreadtrum Samsung S7562.
Phone is lock with too many  pattern attempts and i cant go to settings>Applications>Developments> Enable Debuging.

So please is there any way to format this ?

Av tried many solution regarding this thread but no luck.


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (May 14, 2013)

*same problem for most of us in the beginning...*



rakidoodle said:


> i tried all of the step provided in this forum. but still i cant root my device. "adbd root cannot run as root in production builts
> i tried doom lord and still cant remount system. it seems that my device has been recognized by my PC im wondering why does root tools can't push super SU and busy box and cant create folders??
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried the Portuguese method? It eliminated my 'read only error' issue. Get the adb.exe from somewhere in this thread, put it in the Portuguese folders.


----------



## Muh_jun (May 19, 2013)

*How to root chinese sprdroid_base-user mobile*

hello my dear friends

i have same problem but i have china mobile

model=         MT6515-C910
device=         hsdroid
board=          c910_dingxin_ar_notv
hardware.id= 1.1.0
cpu.abi=       armeabi-v7a
internal.id=   6820_2.3.5_c910_dingxin_ar_notv_v01
description:  sprdroid_base-user 4.0.4 MocorDroid 2.3.5 6515_C910_DINGXIN_AR_NOTV_V01 test-keys

i'm also tried to install Spreadtrum Drivers, SCI-android-usb-driver-jungo-v4 and SciU2S driver but i'm just able to install google-usb_driver
and i am download adb_fastboot_and_other_tools and DEBUG_TOOL but i'm can't be able to work with them 
please helpe me


----------



## rakidoodle (May 23, 2013)

Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> Have you tried the Portuguese method? It eliminated my 'read only error' issue. Get the adb.exe from somewhere in this thread, put it in the Portuguese folders.

Click to collapse



yes pareng chico i tried that alredy copy and pasting adb on root folder by using the portugese method. anf i still got the same results. i just bought this from divi. some rooting tools requires me to restore and click the pop up on my tab apparently nothing shows on my tab. tried to run as root but it wouldnt allow me to. im wonder why. my device has already been recognized by pc pls i need more further help coz i need to root this for me to be able to swap my internal storage to sd. coz internal storage og my tab is only 180mb 

thanx in advance

---------- Post added at 05:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 AM ----------




satcomranger said:


> never mind .. just did the "create system image"  and it worked fine !!

Click to collapse



hi may i know how to create system image? im pretty quite new on androids is the a steps or a link for this thank you


----------



## asphaltrino_09 (May 23, 2013)

*Bootloop! Help! Please! *

Hey guys.. Can somebody please help my bootloop issue? Ived tried the wipe-data method and all but same thing happens. Reloading a Nandroid? or Reflashing a rom from the Boot Loader? NOOB HERE! Ihave no idea how this things works. So please, Help? 

Thankyou!


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (May 29, 2013)

*Pareng Rakidoodle*



rakidoodle said:


> yes pareng chico i tried that alredy copy and pasting adb on root folder by using the portugese method. anf i still got the same results. i just bought this from divi. some rooting tools requires me to restore and click the pop up on my tab apparently nothing shows on my tab. tried to run as root but it wouldnt allow me to. im wonder why. my device has already been recognized by pc pls i need more further help coz i need to root this for me to be able to swap my internal storage to sd. coz internal storage og my tab is only 180mb
> 
> thanx in advance
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did you run the adb.exe before executing the root.exe (should be all in C:/..)? u dont need to create a system image and u cant do that without rooting your phone.

my device wasnt recognized by the pc either, only if i click 'manage files' from the USB options on the phone. but it will only take me as far as the contents of the SD card. for managing files, i use an FTP server (adding a network on your PC) via ES Folder app...

you mentioned swapping internal storage... are you thinking of using RAM EXPANDER? this wont work for cheap microSDs, it will but it will also shorten the lifespan of your microSD... u will have to purchase the legit expensive ones 16GB and/or 32GB from a known dealer/supplier for microSD strength and durability (due to constant reading and writing).

my wife's microSD started getting some errors after using RAM EXPANDER via the partiotined microSD.

i dont know how else i could help you as i dont see what's in front of your screen. try rereading the steps again from the start, maybe u just missed a tinsy little detail...

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------




asphaltrino_09 said:


> Hey guys.. Can somebody please help my bootloop issue? Ived tried the wipe-data method and all but same thing happens. Reloading a Nandroid? or Reflashing a rom from the Boot Loader? NOOB HERE! Ihave no idea how this things works. So please, Help?
> 
> Thankyou!

Click to collapse



How did you brick your phone? Unless you have a nandroid back-up, we dont have support for the bootloop issue... i think pareng Jvrey can help you...


----------



## H_Bler (Dec 22, 2012)

So,

I've bought an Samsung Galaxy S3 replica (read: fake, and i want only to root it no flash it):
Model number: S930
Android version: 4.0.3
Baseband version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.28_P1|sc8810_modem|07-13-2012 16:42:35
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C3BOM_MLB_V6.6.5_20121105
Hardware version: 1.1.0
CPU: Spreadtrum

When I first plugged it my notebook (Win7 32bit) I've got in the device manager:

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone 
- Spreadtrum Phone
- Spreadtrum Phone


I'm trying to root it so I started my research, afts thousands of tests, I discoverd that

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone >> Android Composite ADB Interface (driver instaled with Android SDK)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI General U2S(AT) (COM3) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM4) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)

So after all the yellow marks disappeard i've tried almost everything to root it:

- QQPhoneManeger for Android (which recognise the device like: Sprd S930 - allow me to access my "device root" but I can't change anything there, not even copy from it)
- UnlockRoot (which worked in my previous phone MTP65XX also an android replica)
- Odin
- PDA Net
- SparkyRoot
- Z4Root
- Poot-debug + Ministro II
- Instant-root
- Gingerbreak
- OneClickRoot
- SuperOneClick

And recently i've tried the DooMLoRD ROOT v18 - And I've only got:
 adb is out of date. killing...
*daemon estarted succefully*

and nothing more, so i've went to search some more, and I've learned how to verify if adb recognise the device.
I added the C:\android-sdk\plataform-tools to my system path and tried the commands
adb devices
my answer was:
*daemon not runing. startin it now on port 5037*
*daemon started successfully*
List of devices attached:

....
Nothing, so i've tried 
adb shell
my answer was:
error: device not found

So I re-checked all the drivers, unistalled and re-installed.
tried again same thing...

So now i'm stuck, all the solutions that i've fonund for the problem is now coverd

Is there any way to solve it? Or any way to root my device  that isn't listed? Or any driver that's better for my device than the one in Android SDK?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the english.

UPDATE!!

Solved, yay!, view solutions below


----------



## timgreen123 (May 29, 2013)

welcome. some of chinese cheap phone desigh good for us,
but if you want to flash to a new roms, you 'd better not


----------



## rakidoodle (May 30, 2013)

*whoriesg capture*



Chico_PinoyCracker said:


> did you run the adb.exe before executing the root.exe (should be all in C:/..)? u dont need to create a system image and u cant do that without rooting your phone.
> 
> my device wasnt recognized by the pc either, only if i click 'manage files' from the USB options on the phone. but it will only take me as far as the contents of the SD card. for managing files, i use an FTP server (adding a network on your PC) via ES Folder app...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont know how else i could help you as i don't see what's in front of your screen. try rereading the steps again from the start, maybe u just missed a tinsy little detail...

My device has been recognized already by downloading sdk files. i tried to open adb.exe by double clicking it and open the root.exe by also double clicking it. was that the right way? i copied the adb.exe files from the sdk folder that i have downloaded to make sure that my device has the same adb.  

before that steps i tried some rooting tools such as srs one root and etc. those requires me to select restore pop up message on my device. however my device doesn't prompt a pop up message saying to restore my device. this cheap tab is driving me nuts. it only has 180mb internal storage and i bought 16gb sd which became useless because internal storage still consume some application space. i think of rooting the device to at least get a chance of eliminating internal storage to consume space. i tried to set the local storage to install to sd by adb shell. 
and yet no changes.

if there's any option that you can do for me, it will be appreciated.


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Jun 3, 2013)

*Hey brothers*

Hi guys... I finally BUSTED my phone (Spreadtrum s930).. LCD is cracked. By the way, for those who aren't using theirs anymore (because of bricking issue), I'd be happy to buy your phones for the parts I need...

Please PM me. Thanks


----------



## DICKDELT (Jun 12, 2013)

*doomlord did not complete correctly*



Karim Kahale said:


> Great!! Glad it worked!!
> But just please press the THANKS button, it's much better

Click to collapse



Using your information I was able to get ADB to recognize my phone.  When I ran DoomLord there were error on the last couple commands as shown in this image of the output attached.  Is there a way for me to correct this?


----------



## Karim Kahale (Jun 12, 2013)

DICKDELT said:


> Using your information I was able to get ADB to recognize my phone.  When I ran DoomLord there were error on the last couple commands as shown in this image of the output attached.  Is there a way for me to correct this?

Click to collapse



Did you try the binary root method ?


----------



## DICKDELT (Jun 12, 2013)

*Binary method*

I'm a novice at this.  I searched on that method and there is a warning that you should not use any backup/restore with CWM and the bigger problem is my phone doesn't seem to go into recovery mode when you power on holding the volume up and home buttons with the power on button.  I've attached the specs of my phone.

Thank you for your prompt response.


----------



## Borio (Jun 23, 2013)

DICKDELT said:


> Using your information I was able to get ADB to recognize my phone.  When I ran DoomLord there were error on the last couple commands as shown in this image of the output attached.  Is there a way for me to correct this?

Click to collapse



I´ve got the same problem. Can´t root using z4root, DoomLord, unlock root, etc. My phone specs:

Model: GT-N9300 (White)
Android Version: 4.0.3
Baseband: DM_BASE_12A_W12.43|sc6820_modem
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7
Software Version: 6820_2.3.5_C909_hteng_s2_en_v04
Hardware Version: 1.1.0

adb detects the device but tools can´t root it. X-Ray says the phone has no known vulnerabilities.


----------



## joherl_86 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Congrats.. Anyone how to change BOOT LOGO??*



H_Bler said:


> I've made it. *so ****ing happy right now*
> 
> Solutions:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CONGRATS,...:good::good::good::good::good::highfive:

Did anyone know how to Change the BOOT LOGO of this S3 replica???
my Boot Logo is so boring...

thanks advance


----------



## berk13160 (Jul 4, 2013)

*spreadtrum s930*

hey is there a video how had you done this for your phone???if not could you explain me step by step???pls help.






ComProf said:


> Thanks peoples. I can root it =)
> 3 days of fight is ended.
> Add vid to ini file in .android fonder
> Used DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su, how i do what.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Phipz (Jul 9, 2013)

please help me, i had an android phone here with a model A11 and got a problem about too many pattern attempts which need to be signed in by my google account, but it denies my valid username and password, but I can log the account through desktop. I don't have also any option on recovery mode to wipe its data. So I search about spreadtrum phones thread and I saw this. I already install the driver and it shows on the device manager, the problem is when I execute the procedure from H_Bler, my phone just stock on waiting on device. Don't know how to execute it. please help.


----------



## chrisb906 (Jul 11, 2013)

How did u root it? Do u also know where I can find the driver updates for this phone? Do u have a link for the rooting software and drivers? I would really appreciate it. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 AM ----------

?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## joherl_86 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Instruction Please*



H_Bler said:


> I've made it. *so ****ing happy right now*
> 
> Solutions:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




How To Do it please???


----------



## joherl_86 (Jul 12, 2013)

*it didnt work for me... we have the same clone phone...*



H_Bler said:


> I've made it. *so ****ing happy right now*
> 
> Solutions:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*
it did not work for me...
i dont know what is wrong..
can u please help me??*

---------------------------------------------------------------
              Easy rooting toolkit (v4.0)
                   created by DooMLoRD
        using exploit zergRush (Revolutionary Team)
   Credits go to all those involved in making this possible!
---------------------------------------------------------------
 [*] This script will:
     (1) root ur device using latest zergRush exploit (21 Nov)
     (2) install Busybox (1.18.4)
     (3) install SU files (binary: 3.0.3 and apk: 3.0.6)
     (4) some checks for free space, tmp directory
         (will remove Google Maps if required)
 [*] Before u begin:
     (1) make sure u have installed adb drivers for ur device
     (2) enable "USB DEBUGGING"
           from (Menu\Settings\Applications\Development)
     (3) enable "UNKNOWN SOURCES"
           from (Menu\Settings\Applications)
     (4) [OPTIONAL] increase screen timeout to 10 minutes
     (5) connect USB cable to PHONE and then connect to PC
     (6) skip "PC Companion Software" prompt on device
---------------------------------------------------------------
 CONFIRM ALL THE ABOVE THEN
Press any key to continue . . .
--- STARTING ----
--- WAITING FOR DEVICE
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- creating temporary directory
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- cleaning
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- pushing zergRush
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- correcting permissions
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- executing zergRush
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- WAITING FOR DEVICE TO RECONNECT
if it gets stuck over here for a long time then try:
   disconnect usb cable and reconnect it
   toggle "USB DEBUGGING" (first disable it then enable it)
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- DEVICE FOUND
--- pushing busybox
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- correcting permissions
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- remounting /system
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- checking free space on /system
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- copying busybox to /system/xbin/
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- correcting ownership
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- correcting permissions
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- installing busybox
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- pushing SU binary
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- correcting ownership
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- correcting permissions
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- correcting symlinks
The system cannot find the path specified.
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- pushing Superuser app
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- cleaning
The system cannot find the path specified.
--- rebooting
The system cannot find the path specified.
ALL DONE!!!
Press any key to continue . . .

*

thanks advance...*


----------



## thippesh (Jul 13, 2013)

*No SIM card*

hi guys

i got my friend samsung galaxy S3 clone
its working very well
but the thing 
one micro SIM slot is there- not working or always no signal/no sim card
another one normal SIM slot- that one also not working (its showing no SIM No signal)

please help friends how fix this for more information screen shots has been attached


----------



## breakstaff (Jul 17, 2013)

hi guys i manage to root my s3 clone and im happy i install titanium back and uninstall uselless apps.... when i change my sim card and turn it on it keep on blinking tsk. notifications working fine. if i lock the screen it locks but when i unlock it it keeps on blinking tsk is there any other way or stock rom for this device? any body pls.


----------



## chrisb906 (Jul 18, 2013)

What rooting software did u use to root? And also, do u have any idea where I can find the drivers? Thanks. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## H_Bler (Jul 18, 2013)

*Not so useless app*



breakstaff said:


> hi guys i manage to root my s3 clone and im happy i install titanium back and uninstall uselless apps.... when i change my sim card and turn it on it keep on blinking tsk. notifications working fine. if i lock the screen it locks but when i unlock it it keeps on blinking tsk is there any other way or stock rom for this device? any body pls.

Click to collapse



Becareful, one or more of the apps you unstalled isn't so useless, it hapend with me once.
I removed all the apps tha I thought that were useless, some of them I didn't even know what to do with, and when I rebooted the screen woudn't stop blinking, I had to re install the apps one by one using ESexplorer's root tool installer function (through out the blikns) and reboot the device at every re-installation.

I don't know if is the same case, but for what i've read looks very similar.

Try it and see if it works.

Good Luck.


----------



## breakstaff (Jul 18, 2013)

H_Bler said:


> Becareful, one or more of the apps you unstalled isn't so useless, it hapend with me once.
> I removed all the apps tha I thought that were useless, some of them I didn't even know what to do with, and when I rebooted the screen woudn't stop blinking, I had to re install the apps one by one using ESexplorer's root tool installer function (through out the blikns) and reboot the device at every re-installation.
> 
> I don't know if is the same case, but for what i've read looks very similar.
> ...

Click to collapse



do you still have the back up of the apps pls can you pls. link it to me i didn't back my apps that i uninstalled. :crying:


----------



## H_Bler (Jul 18, 2013)

*You sure like to live on the edge, LoL*



breakstaff said:


> do you still have the back up of the apps pls can you pls. link it to me i didn't back my apps that i uninstalled. :crying:

Click to collapse



Hey, how do you make any changes without backingup everything? I've learned that backup is essential in the worst way, kinda like you but, even worse (in my opinion), thanks to that I don't even have this device any more.

But let's talk about your problem, even though I no longer have the devicemy backup still here, you must be luck, 'cause just the other day I was ceaning every file related to this device and must have skipped this one. I don't know if any of the apk (s) linked here are for your device, 'cause even if it is also a Samsung clone, it don't mean that have the same characteristics.

The "troublemaker" in my case was th "Playtalk" it is an app that I didn't even knew how to use, since when I tapped it the browser would open and show the website of the developer.

And again, I don't promise anything, there must be differences between our devices.

Good Luck.


----------



## breakstaff (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks sir ill try this as soon as a get home as far as i know i deleted back and restore apps.


----------



## H_Bler (Dec 22, 2012)

So,

I've bought an Samsung Galaxy S3 replica (read: fake, and i want only to root it no flash it):
Model number: S930
Android version: 4.0.3
Baseband version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.28_P1|sc8810_modem|07-13-2012 16:42:35
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C3BOM_MLB_V6.6.5_20121105
Hardware version: 1.1.0
CPU: Spreadtrum

When I first plugged it my notebook (Win7 32bit) I've got in the device manager:

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone 
- Spreadtrum Phone
- Spreadtrum Phone


I'm trying to root it so I started my research, afts thousands of tests, I discoverd that

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone >> Android Composite ADB Interface (driver instaled with Android SDK)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI General U2S(AT) (COM3) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM4) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)

So after all the yellow marks disappeard i've tried almost everything to root it:

- QQPhoneManeger for Android (which recognise the device like: Sprd S930 - allow me to access my "device root" but I can't change anything there, not even copy from it)
- UnlockRoot (which worked in my previous phone MTP65XX also an android replica)
- Odin
- PDA Net
- SparkyRoot
- Z4Root
- Poot-debug + Ministro II
- Instant-root
- Gingerbreak
- OneClickRoot
- SuperOneClick

And recently i've tried the DooMLoRD ROOT v18 - And I've only got:
 adb is out of date. killing...
*daemon estarted succefully*

and nothing more, so i've went to search some more, and I've learned how to verify if adb recognise the device.
I added the C:\android-sdk\plataform-tools to my system path and tried the commands
adb devices
my answer was:
*daemon not runing. startin it now on port 5037*
*daemon started successfully*
List of devices attached:

....
Nothing, so i've tried 
adb shell
my answer was:
error: device not found

So I re-checked all the drivers, unistalled and re-installed.
tried again same thing...

So now i'm stuck, all the solutions that i've fonund for the problem is now coverd

Is there any way to solve it? Or any way to root my device  that isn't listed? Or any driver that's better for my device than the one in Android SDK?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the english.

UPDATE!!

Solved, yay!, view solutions below


----------



## punkeriki (Aug 1, 2013)

thippesh said:


> hi guys
> 
> i got my friend samsung galaxy S3 clone
> its working very well
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello!

I had the exact same phone model, and first of all, microsim slot isnt working, no need to try it, only regular sim. 

Second , since your IMEI is still there and looks OK, im sorry to tell you that its a hardware problem 99%.


----------



## kid1519 (Aug 13, 2013)

H_Bler said:


> Hey, how do you make any changes without backingup everything? I've learned that backup is essential in the worst way, kinda like you but, even worse (in my opinion), thanks to that I don't even have this device any more.
> 
> But let's talk about your problem, even though I no longer have the devicemy backup still here, you must be luck, 'cause just the other day I was ceaning every file related to this device and must have skipped this one. I don't know if any of the apk (s) linked here are for your device, 'cause even if it is also a Samsung clone, it don't mean that have the same characteristics.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



excuse
because i see WaterLocker.apk
That is a app from china mobile.
Can you show me???
It do not work


----------



## chrisb906 (Aug 13, 2013)

This cell is impossible to root!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Chico_PinoyCracker (Sep 9, 2013)

*Hi guys I've rooted this unit twice.*

Hey I see new troubled posts here,

I've rooted this before using the Portuguese Method.

After months of using the phone, I accidentally bricked it by deleting a system app.

I had bought a new one. Same model.



I realized that the Portuguese Method is only PARTIAL ROOTING, that's why everybody is having a hard time with it.

So now I know the exact method of rooting it (this is a supplementary post to our earlier posts so please read it again)
1. Make sure device IDs are correct and recognizable (new ones have the certificates already)
2. Run ADB.exe
3. RUN DOOMLORD
3. RUN PORTUGUESE METHOD

-as you can see, you have to do both because it can't install BusyBox via Portuguese Method.

Hope this helps


----------



## stanthesoupking (Sep 21, 2013)

*Link for Portuguese Method?*

Hey I can't find a link for the *Portuguese Method* any where on this thread :/ can someone please give me a link? Thanks!


----------



## El Pipita (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi, i used the Portuguese method for rooting but i keep getting this error, any help is appreciated.

shiaupload.ir/images/10438470093947264620.png


----------



## chrisb906 (Nov 20, 2013)

Vroot version 1.7

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## El Pipita (Nov 20, 2013)

chrisb906 said:


> Vroot version 1.7
> 
> Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Will this one solve my problem ?


----------



## chrisb906 (Nov 20, 2013)

It might. Did for me

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## El Pipita (Nov 20, 2013)

chrisb906 said:


> It might. Did for me
> 
> Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I installed the program, it does recognizes my device as J-one and then a progress bar comes up but it stops.

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

OH MY GOD I FINALLY DID IT.

Thank you so much chrisb906.


----------



## chrisb906 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ur very welcome. Keep in mind u need a stable net connection. This is a route to take when u can't locate the drivers for your device. That's why u need the net.. And good luck. My sc8810 is now since retired. Lol

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------

After that u root it, pm me for the next step. Unless u speak Chinese, I will help u get English version of superuser 

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## MissyXaxa (Dec 10, 2013)

*Help me to find the driver*

Can someone help me to identified what type of cpu?Is it Spreadtrum or MTK?

Because I just bought Samsung Note 3 Clone.

Here the spec inside phone :
Model Number : SM-N9000
Android Version : 4.2.9
Baseband Version : MTK6589
Kernel Version : 2.6.35.7
Software Version : SM-N9000-V1.0
Hardware Version : 1.1.0

but when I connect the phone via USB, it will show "Spreadtrum Phone"...

Another problem is can't find right driver for my phone..

Please someone expert to help me solve this problem..because I'm totally ZERO.


----------



## baburseo (Dec 18, 2013)

*Rep: Is it Spreadtrum or MTK?*

Hello there,
Dear I have found that this cell phone is made with following specs:
CPU: *ARM Cortex-A5 1.0Ghz Mali-300*
Ram is: *211mb*
ROM is : *211mb*

If you wana check, please download this following app from Google Play store and check by yourself 

App name "*CPU-Z*"

Please do let me know if this resolves your problem,


Thanks,
Babur Schehzad
---------------------




MissyXaxa said:


> Can someone help me to identified what type of cpu?Is it Spreadtrum or MTK?
> Because I just bought Samsung Note 3 Clone.
> Here the spec inside phone :
> Model Number : SM-N9000
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## munkley (Jan 28, 2014)

Uv managed to root yours from wot iv seen. Can u please help me
Iv gotta

spredtrum one app calls it sc6820a another says sp6820a

Sosoon x8 II
Android 4.0.4 
1gb CPU arm cortex-a5 processor rev 1 (v71)
 252 ram
Kernel 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version p700_th_a_v1.2_20130923
Hardware version 1.1.0

Root access Yes (is it already rooted?)

So how do we root it n what roms do we use n look for? From wot iv found out they are copes of wot ever fone not tablet. Mines got no buttons. Just 3 icons in the top left with back home n menu + a moveable gteen dot that does the same things

Any thing u know will b a great help coz I know sod all with these Chinese things. thanks bro


----------



## 444niranjan (Jan 31, 2014)

Hav u tried with farmaroot

Sent from my Celkon A107 using xda app-developers app


----------



## munkley (Feb 19, 2014)

444niranjan said:


> Hav u tried with farmaroot
> 
> Sent from my Celkon A107 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




yes iv tried framaroot n a chinese apk i searched on blackmart caled vroot. i got it from blackmart its a chinese apk with a icon of an anchor on a blue background. when installed its called "master root" it get to 50% n i think it tries to tell me to go online (in chinese) with pc but that just takes me to the same download as the apk i have. the website is mgyun.com. n the name of this apk when downloaded is "com.mgyun.shua.su.7.apk"


----------



## munkley (Feb 20, 2014)

*hi chris i couldnt msg pic so...*



chrisb906 said:


> [/COLOR]After that u root it, pm me for the next step. Unless u speak Chinese, I will help u get English version of superuser
> 
> Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



=================================
this is as far as i can get with vroot it stops at 50% on step 3 heres the screen shots. i cant speak welsh so iv no hope with chinese. when iv gone on the web site all i can seem to do is download the same apk as i have n pics looks like i should have a pc program to do it.


----------



## poly1985 (Mar 16, 2014)

*i've a spreadtrum phone model HCT one M7*



Karim Kahale said:


> Did you try the binary root method ?

Click to collapse



I'd like to root my phone.. but i cant find the rigth method please somebody help me


----------



## chrisb906 (Mar 16, 2014)

Good luck

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk


----------



## malik_toka (Jul 17, 2014)

*problem*

I have no pc. Tried seven rooters from a guide. Nothing worked. I just want to remove my ufcking builtin whatsapp and facebook and youtube coz of low ram. I also tried app killers optimizers but they just take more memory and block my incoming calls. 
I have jl35h from star ship enterprise, i think spock built it. Im trying so hard to find a solution but its frustrating !  please help and help again !  Just want a solution button to press!


----------



## H_Bler (Dec 22, 2012)

So,

I've bought an Samsung Galaxy S3 replica (read: fake, and i want only to root it no flash it):
Model number: S930
Android version: 4.0.3
Baseband version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.28_P1|sc8810_modem|07-13-2012 16:42:35
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C3BOM_MLB_V6.6.5_20121105
Hardware version: 1.1.0
CPU: Spreadtrum

When I first plugged it my notebook (Win7 32bit) I've got in the device manager:

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone 
- Spreadtrum Phone
- Spreadtrum Phone


I'm trying to root it so I started my research, afts thousands of tests, I discoverd that

Other Devices
- Spreadtrum Phone >> Android Composite ADB Interface (driver instaled with Android SDK)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI General U2S(AT) (COM3) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)
- Spreadtrum Phone >> SCI Vendor U2S(DIAG) (COM4) (Google Search: Spreadtrum Drivers)

So after all the yellow marks disappeard i've tried almost everything to root it:

- QQPhoneManeger for Android (which recognise the device like: Sprd S930 - allow me to access my "device root" but I can't change anything there, not even copy from it)
- UnlockRoot (which worked in my previous phone MTP65XX also an android replica)
- Odin
- PDA Net
- SparkyRoot
- Z4Root
- Poot-debug + Ministro II
- Instant-root
- Gingerbreak
- OneClickRoot
- SuperOneClick

And recently i've tried the DooMLoRD ROOT v18 - And I've only got:
 adb is out of date. killing...
*daemon estarted succefully*

and nothing more, so i've went to search some more, and I've learned how to verify if adb recognise the device.
I added the C:\android-sdk\plataform-tools to my system path and tried the commands
adb devices
my answer was:
*daemon not runing. startin it now on port 5037*
*daemon started successfully*
List of devices attached:

....
Nothing, so i've tried 
adb shell
my answer was:
error: device not found

So I re-checked all the drivers, unistalled and re-installed.
tried again same thing...

So now i'm stuck, all the solutions that i've fonund for the problem is now coverd

Is there any way to solve it? Or any way to root my device  that isn't listed? Or any driver that's better for my device than the one in Android SDK?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the english.

UPDATE!!

Solved, yay!, view solutions below


----------



## chrisb906 (Jul 19, 2014)

Download cleaner on market


----------



## enrique57 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Problem firmware*

I have a S930 and accidentally have erased some of the firmware (contacts and calls marker) and is not resolved by restoring the computer to factory mode.
Despite being an economic team, I was delighted with my phone and I want it back, but I can not by any means a new firmware or a backup of the original for reloading.

Some of you can help me? I uploaded other markers and contacts, but do not allow me to add new ones.
The manufacturer does not answer and for someone with the same team should not be difficult to make a copy of the original apk the phone.


Excuse my English, is google translator.



Model number: S930  N8820 I9300PAD
Android version: 4.0.3
Baseband version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.39|sc6820_modem|12-28-2012 19:51:42
Kernel version: 2.6.35.7 [email protected] #3
Software version: T300_JYYS930_C4BOM_MLB_W1220P12_V6.8.2_20130313
Hardware version: 1.1.0
CPU: Spreadtrum


----------

